# Forum > News > OC News >  Leechers Begone!

## Matt

If you've been a member of the site for 30+ days and have less than 5 rep you are a leecher...

Sure some people are going to argue "But I don't have anything to contribute." Well you play WoW don't you? Thats the common reason for being on this site in the first place.. You can answer someone elses question or try and be an active member of the community..

For this reason leechers will not be able to edit profiles.. have avatars.. have signatures.. use search.. and you will have all the regular site ads and I think I'm gonna put more on leechers pages in the future.

Once you hit 5 or more rep your out of the group and get regular registered user features..

----------


## merfed

Ok, so how does this work for past 30 days? Some of us have more than 5 and are in the lazy leechers group.

----------


## Will00083

Guess I better get posting then :P

----------


## Haq

Wow, good thing that us 'lower-level' people can still post, and at least attempt to 'come back' from such a low standing...even though they have tried, but haven't recieved any recognition for their help, and yet continue to offer their services.




> You can answer someone elses question or try and be an active member of the community..


Been there, done that, haven't gotten a single thing from it.

----------


## Poofy

Yay its finally here.

----------


## Loveshock

Har har har this is pure win.

Now about Contributors getting -rep abilities... *nudge* *nudge*

----------


## Ferriz

Like this new system... KEEP THOSE DAMN LEECHERS OUT OF MY F***ING LAWN! Lol

----------


## Chickensoup

LOL Go Matt

My names also Matt >.<

----------


## Syster

Hmm.. I dunno how to increase my rep really, guess that's why my search function is gone! QQ

----------


## merfed

I love that this is getting rid of the leechers, but forgive me if I'm a little worried as to how this "really" works. The information Matt gave seems to be wrong, +5 rep doesn't push you out of the lazy leechers group.

I'm thinking it's for ever 6 months registered you need to have an addition 5 rep, so for 1 year registered you need 15 rep to get out of the lazy leechers group. I could be wrong but that's what I've come the conclusion of.

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Ya im not sure about you thunder, you have 14 rep, and over 180 posts but still 0 rep power? thats kinda odd

----------


## merfed

Hmm, it seems to be buggy. I've seen a few people with 1 rep still in the "regular" users group.

----------


## Syster

I need to search for a model! ;_; *whines like a baby*

----------


## Satchmo

woo im glad i started to contribute

----------


## merfed

*love*

//edited

----------


## Satchmo

why did i just get moved to the leechers group?

----------


## Matt

also, forgot to mention.

If you are less than 10 rep.. and over 30 days you will be shifted in and out of the regular user group and lazy lowbie leechers..

----------


## Satchmo

ok i have a sig service thats my main way of contributing so i just need to make people sigs lol

----------


## merfed

lol moved down again!  :Wink:  system seems to be buggy or changing...

----------


## holmedog

Seriously, I just can't see the point in this. Most of the time, when you post something on here, no one gives you anything any damn way. 

Saying "GO away leechers" is a pretty big statement. Yeah, people who don't post or contribute in any way should be gone. HOWEVER, I make a point to contribute on a regular basis, by pointing out things in other's posts and making my own, and yet I'm considered a leecher BECAUSE NOBODY GIVES REP.

It's pretty ****ing hard to become part of a community when there is a system set up to pretty much say "Go **** yourself".

I mean hell, do a search on my name (haha if you have the ability....) and you'll see I post intelligently and don't just flame. Hell, half of the immature shit going on around here is done by people who won't even be considered leechers.

----------


## iaretehfunny?

I have over 120 posts and i still n lazy leechers group, o btw matt the new counting system 1, 2, 3, 5, 4, so im over 5 =P

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Lovely, was wondering what was taking so long!

----------


## friendofdar

im with holmedog

----------


## Merc

Same just most people dont give a crap..

----------


## merfed

I've only really started contributing in the last week or two, and I've gotten 14 rep.. It's not hard. Help people out if you can't submit new exploits, or model edits.

----------


## Memnarch

So, Matt, just trying to figure this out here. You've made a system where people will come to the site, decide they like it, and then sign up. Thats all well and good. Then they realize they can't do much of anything, say "F*** this!" and leave? Doesn't make much sense to me. Yes, have been a member for a while, I have yet to post a new topic. I also rarely come here, and Everything I "find" in WoW is already posted. So were I to post it again, I would just get flamed. And now *If a "leecher" can even post a topic, as I haven't tried yet* They can't even use the search to see if it's been posted before? GG. I might come back later, If you decide to do something useful. Maybe use post count instead of "rep power" which means absolutely nothing to the person holding such power.

----------


## Loveshock

For all of you people who QQ about how hard it is to get rep, it's not. You get rep 2 ways: Model editing, or Emulator servers. Also, if you can earn some rep by posting good scam ideas. But seriously, if you want rep, take the time to learn how to either model edit or do emu servers.

----------


## Zokmag

I'm a leecher! o.O But i dont get it i got 7rep

----------


## Razmataz

I agree. However it might be suitable to only put the user into the Lazy Leecher after 5 days of no rep, or so. The thing is I found it easy to get to Contributor - by? Just, what, exploring and occasional exploits. I took it the hard way, leechers. You can take it the easy way.

----------


## Merc

> I've only really started contributing in the last week or two, and I've gotten 14 rep.. It's not hard. Help people out if you can't submit new exploits, or model edits.


you have 16 rep and are still in teh leecher group GG lol

----------


## merfed

lol, yeah I have no clue what's up with the new system
*shrug*

----------


## latruwski

so why am i in the group? >< 
i requested a emu expert group invite >< 
someone told me e cant help people if you are not emu expert ><

edit: ok i am not in it anymore.... xD but still my request is pending... for about 2 weeks already and i didnt get any respons yet...

grtz  :Wink:

----------


## Mudkip

> For this reason leechers will not be able to edit profiles.. have avatars.. have signatures.. use search.. and you will have all the regular site ads and I think I'm gonna put more on leechers pages in the future.


are they allowed to download files? I make the most +rep with model edit requests etc and want to reach contributor, but it will be hard when they aren't allowed to :P

But I'm glad this usergroup was added, good job matt!

----------


## EliMob441

> So, Matt, just trying to figure this out here. You've made a system where people will come to the site, decide they like it, and then sign up. Thats all well and good. Then they realize they can't do much of anything, say "F*** this!" and leave? Doesn't make much sense to me. Yes, have been a member for a while, I have yet to post a new topic. I also rarely come here, and Everything I "find" in WoW is already posted. So were I to post it again, I would just get flamed. And now *If a "leecher" can even post a topic, as I haven't tried yet* They can't even use the search to see if it's been posted before? GG. I might come back later, If you decide to do something useful. Maybe use post count instead of "rep power" which means absolutely nothing to the person holding such power.


The reason he is doing this is because we had alot of people just waltzing in and just put all these threads on their sites say it is theirs and with 100k members more than 3/4leech take links and such 1/4 contribs, he wants to cut down on it, yeah making new stuff is hard cause people get all over it, guides and such. Just be creative xepher made 1 thread that got him like 80rep, just be creative and when you make theards it shows threads like it to check if it was every posted before. For post count people would then just madly spam and then over rank people for no reason.

PS: yester day i made 3 threads new stuff ( dident have to think much) make like 7 rep

----------


## Rohi

Aww im in leechers group aswell : ( gotta find some exploit then  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Varu

_I like the new system, keeps the newbs looking like newbs ^^_

----------


## schlumpf

I think there should be an addition that allows people to flag others as leecher / normal user and if that user got enough "votes" (maybe higher ranked users may get more vote-power) the one will be dumped in the matching group.
I'd really like that system ..

----------


## fearlessone

Well its too bad you feel that way.  Some of us are slower learners than others. Since I am new to most of this wow moding. I thought I could watch & learn for a while. But since you have already judged me by your preconceived ideas I guess that chance is gone.

----------


## Zokmag

This thing is not working i think first im a leecher then im not then i am!
THIS IS MADNESS!!
THIS! IS! NOT! SPARTAAAA!! ITS MADNESS!!!

----------


## Glynbeard

Wewt its here. Btw now if you look at the 'who's online box' 50 out of the 60 people are leechers :/.

The purple has spoken.

----------


## piree

I like the idea, but giving leechers no Search function?
This will give us posts that have been posted befor, everyone flaming him with
Search befor post, but he cant search ftw.
A
nd with emu/mod edit you get like alot of rep, but with exploring you get 0 rep. I've posted few exploring threads, they just say, nice or gj. But no rep.
But when a mod or sometimes even a contributor posts it. even when it's a repost they just give free rep for a stolen post.

----------


## Gorge

I like the idea too, but i really think they should be able to download files and give rep.

Still a nice idea! :Smile:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

nice one matt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hallowsend

HAH I loove this now when a leecher flames me I can be all "Gtfo of my threads you lazy leecher!"

----------


## heymyname

how are we supposed to contribute without making sure that our idea hasnt already been posted? because we cant use the search now

----------


## Flying Piggy

> HAH I loove this now when a leecher flames me I can be all "Gtfo of my threads you lazy leecher!"


Better yet, report them for flaming or you may just get an infraction for flaming too.

As for all those of you who say that getting rep is very hard or impossible, just look at some of our elite members/donators/active members/contribtors.
Getting rep on MMOwned isn't hard at all, you're all just making excuses to get this humiliating tag taken off your back.

Bottom line is, the new user group *WILL NOT* be taken off.
Complaining about the new group will not get you out of the group, all it will do is make you look like a sad complaining leecher, so give it a rest.
 
MMOwned is still about free content, but now you have to at least contribute something in order to see such contents (its a very fair deal in my opinion).

If you think its unfair to be in such a group, then just try to see it from our point of view, we have been letting anybody register and see our contents for long enough to realize that way too many abuse of other peoples kindness.

As for getting rep, now that we do have a leecher group with strong limitations, maybe, just maybe some of you will learn to give rep for helpful posts.

If you still think its unfair after reading what i just said, then please by all means get out and don't come back.

----------


## Spurven

God i need one more +rep >_>

----------


## aeonicx

> God i need one more +rep >_>


Apparently if you registered over 30 days ago, you need 10 rep. If ye got only 5-10 it throws you in and out of the leechers rank every so often.

Now isn't this such a useful and helpful post? I think it deserves some +rep  :Smile:

----------


## sanny

bah  :Stick Out Tongue:  gonna be hard to actually find anything without the search tool.

----------


## halostorm

Well you very nice to them some dont got so many ideas to help ohters they are going to be leecher like forever

----------


## muhaahaa

why have i got the leecher rank then? :Frown:

----------


## 97036

Good job, now we'll get rid of all the 12-year old swedes.

And yeah, all the people saying "omg, now I actually have to start contributing"... what are you thinking? You should all get banned imo :/

Also, take a look at the image below... We're are beeing invaded by friends +rep:ing eachother and leechers, it's time for action! Giving them a own rank is a good start, but I think the war against leechers must continue.

----------


## Leander

Although I am stuck in the leechers group and having no search function will be a real pain I think in the long run it will be good for the site.

I was just reading the thread about donating. Does that get you out the of leechers group no matter what your rep is ?

----------


## Banksey

LOL I love this, I laugh my ass off everytime I look at the Members Online list  :Big Grin: 

One more thing, Wee bit off topic...Why has the Members List being disabled :/

----------


## [Shon3m]

nice i love this idea

----------


## muhaahaa

meh i spose at least i reproted it tho  :Frown: . and has this DELETED my sig and avatar??! if so that is completely bullshit as they where on imageshack so i cant recover them........... if it just stops em from showing thats ok but its also taken my TIME on the sig and joetherougues time on the avatar which i cant retreive.
and the guy with numbers in his name who said i was his freind? i never asked for that rep and reported him without giving him none back to fp... if you want proof here ya go

----------


## schlumpf

Donating gets you out.
Memberlist has been disabled due to DDoSing iirc.

----------


## darbdavys

this idea is goot, just 1 con: it's hard to get rep for those, who are trying to contribute/help. e.g. model edit request section hasn't got any use now, because the requesters are "lazy leechers" and can't give rep, so what's the point in fulfilling requests when we don't get nothing for it?

EDIT: 3posts in 1 minute in this thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tharos

I havent been here for 30+ days, and i contribute. And now without search, i dont know if what i am about to post is a repost.

----------


## muhaahaa

will someone answer my question is my sig and avatar completely deleted or hidden?

----------


## [Shon3m]

ya now that i think of this...lolya but some people have been members for a while an never post so they shouldn't be able to search for stuff cause the need post stuff to get rep they can't just sit an do nothing an farm ideas....an take to a dif website....also.now them not having being able to rep someone for there work sux lol

----------


## Mudkip

*
• Administrators • Super Moderators • Moderators • Active Member • Contributor • Elite Users • Donator* 

Teufel, Murtin, Xeqtr544, NUBCAKE, dhada, gregerbrutal, galathius, pynho, thomasor, mrdizzy, xdaluxex, Ironstalker, Sheitan, Dll_Injection, johnjamo, Zlingo, plop, Meruy, Vilak, muhaahaa, Geico, divustyle, sabe, Aydee, Ciruz, Gorgeman, lunatykk, black-ops, Tush, Sleepyhead, gothian, Camci, Nebels, Chiquiita, Sowuf, Musketbabe, spacey, Sdewwwen, dennizje, Piikkiseppo, feegly, jmuni, Danderssen, mandtag, Balco, idari, Svpam, asaku-hunter, Manrofl, Zornix, R3DINK, T€ren, zixxerr, Jubbet., Remah, djoleb, v_i_n_c_e, kummerkasten, Phail6123, Onolox, Jordanc50, Krildog, bluered, Solarflare, JohnPreston, cormoco, RADAM9, neuron, BlueRaven88, wajje, ar4ijs15, pyromaniac119, Satmire, Zeerm, bajsbajs, Mayhem001, snigelmannen, Thedude, hammychai, Ghettodevice, whitemagic300, [email protected], Elrohir, [emo]Furynator, goffe, aydinz, michael93, wallace, dnllln, typ, Solemn1234, Evilspawn, iwritereviewforu101, roy1990, kanezfan, Coolbest, eric_draven, Successful, mjerr, fear14, LuBu, lolmaster, zantetzou, ironwolfclaw, Pac1985, DLovett, Kalyso, Coldfear, keesmetvlees, Aycia, Pixelkid, Hedarix, igotjunglefever, Matinovich, necros, aive, exw, Trollmannen, Gahme, Tharos, PlurTV, fallengg, syrtan, Maytein, SuBOIcE, Darkindy, niv3k77, s0up0re, shammrock, conrad0009, boardy, norize, forder2, warsheep, bandung, Viks, AKul, natonftw, pixar, rkwp, toster15, nanobox, Wieselflinlk, Mokazzar, emuserverdude, damincer, Mortenmoulder, Reddaddy, Simey, Relentlesserv, halostorm, S Falco, grond, mettlehead, walker338, Chrispee, Koliho, jackassjon, scamster, rar21, skydu38, sorvad, torlai, roonfabin60, stigggs, gtdarkside, fyfan, dim_voly, OVVeN, litobro, frodo700, xbulow, FreakySlayer, Pizzaorc, Teme, karkas, shadow82205, kamper, TimH, lalalala1, glynbeard, jackus, Xarv, Keisari, LadySirithil, aXioShazzam1, Araqiel, johndrick, Blackclown666, Soularis, Dolfonwow, sawawa, baxenet, amd, Jimbo, didshe, Validian, Tinozard, mikamors, Razmataz, popey791, darbdavys, Kayh, richmen6, danka, xxx230, Votty, Lahas, Malkavianer, Zohira, zoozlo, Fatale_Man, marcus_900, D3ft0ne, akamaz, lokal, Velq, Darkx17, insanesk8123, Cloycer, Leander, Illidan_000, haloo, LampShade, X4X4S, Gorka, schlumpf, Gauke, Reeak, bigdog8493, Tiloeven, Braskeeboi, Nolixz, xdesolationx, lewboo, sasoen, Cakewalk, *Gideon*, brewdin, fudge2580, olemortenm, motili, lessthanjake991

LOL.

----------


## halostorm

Well i can only make private servers i cant do anything else iam not a pro like the ohters once so how fun is it to be lazy leecher like (forever) i cant have sig i cant search no avatar very funny i think all once that donate and got more than 10 rep is very happy that is exist lazy leechers

well if this is an idea to make money its not a good idea

----------


## muhaahaa

yaay leecher rank gone thank god my avatar wasnt deleted or i wouldve said /bye to this site.

----------


## Ferroman

> For this reason leechers will not be able to edit profiles.. have avatars.. have signatures..


To be honest, I don't think the leechers (If they are) Care about Avatars, signatures or edeting their profile. Since most of the leechers doesn't write meny posts.... Just my oppinion ^_^.

Edit: Lol why can I see my Avatar if my rank is a Lazy Leecher? x)

----------


## xollax

You get rep 2 ways: Model editing, or Emulator servers. Also, if you can earn some rep by posting good scam ideas


i hate all that 3 things-also i just want to learn new stuff from here.. i guess that time is over..

and now i have 0 rep power... this sucks i am out..

----------


## sorvad

i am confused... i have been a normal member 3 times today and a Lazy Leecher 3 times... Mystic?

----------


## Sveiningos

I dont get this ****...I have 13 rep but i'm still in the leecher group?! This system is shitty, SHITTY I SAY AND IT SUCKS!

----------


## zaronz

Shit i forgot posting please give me chance (new) >.<

----------


## Phase228

> So, Matt, just trying to figure this out here. You've made a system where people will come to the site, decide they like it, and then sign up. Thats all well and good. Then they realize they can't do much of anything, say "F*** this!" and leave? Doesn't make much sense to me. Yes, have been a member for a while, I have yet to post a new topic. I also rarely come here, and Everything I "find" in WoW is already posted. So were I to post it again, I would just get flamed. And now *If a "leecher" can even post a topic, as I haven't tried yet* They can't even use the search to see if it's been posted before? GG. I might come back later, If you decide to do something useful. Maybe use post count instead of "rep power" which means absolutely nothing to the person holding such power.


....just post it again.....trust me you'll get some rep for it.....
btw nice(tiny) wall of text for complaining

well gj matt now we got alot o block faded names on the site really seperates the leechers from the...soon to be leechers  :Stick Out Tongue: 

but either way people(leechers) just gtfo there and post some useful crap....sometimes things need to be re-posted so post it again if you didn't search before hand....(Key word there sometimes)

----------


## Errage

> I dont get this ****...I have 13 rep but i'm still in the leecher group?! This system is shitty, SHITTY I SAY AND IT SUCKS!


I was amused  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Anybody in the leechers group is against it, anybody out of it is for it. Hah.

I fully support the idea, and the fact that they can't use the Search button. Why? Because if they can use the search button, they can find what they want, leave without contributing, and even post it on another website. If they CAN'T search, believe it or not, they have to contribute to find what they want! Somebody who contributes to this site is much less likely to steal somebody's work and claim it as their own on another site, and a leecher will be discouraged to do so because they'll have to take the time to look, and chances are a leecher is to lazy to do so  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Flying Piggy

> i am confused... i have been a normal member 3 times today and a Lazy Leecher 3 times... Mystic?


Some fine tuning needs to be done to the new system so that our members with rep don't get sucked in the lazy leechers group.
I'm confident that Matt will fix those minor bugs.

----------


## sorvad

> Some fine tuning needs to be done to the new system so that our members with rep don't get sucked in the lazy leechers group.
> I'm confident that Matt will fix those minor bugs.


okay sounds good

----------


## Phase228

> Well i can only make private servers i cant do anything else iam not a pro like the ohters once so how fun is it to be lazy leecher like (forever) i cant have sig i cant search no avatar very funny i think all once that donate and got more than 10 rep is very happy that is exist lazy leechers
> 
> well if this is an idea to make money its not a good idea


...then post a repack(like omgz im such a retartd i didn't think o that duh....)




> yaay leecher rank gone thank god my avatar wasnt deleted or i wouldve said /bye to this site.


well then so-long mah friend




> To be honest, I don't think the leechers (If they are) Care about Avatars, signatures or edeting their profile. Since most of the leechers doesn't write meny posts.... Just my oppinion ^_^.
> 
> Edit: Lol why can I see my Avatar if my rank is a Lazy Leecher? x)


u made a good point there dude....




> You get rep 2 ways: Model editing, or Emulator servers. Also, if you can earn some rep by posting good scam ideas
> 
> 
> i hate all that 3 things-also i just want to learn new stuff from here.. i guess that time is over..
> 
> and now i have 0 rep power... this sucks i am out..


well then either post or gtfo...but sinces you said your out buh-bye




> i am confused... i have been a normal member 3 times today and a Lazy Leecher 3 times... Mystic?


i rly have no idea wht you meant by that




> I dont get this ****...I have 13 rep but i'm still in the leecher group?! This system is shitty, SHITTY I SAY AND IT SUCKS!


ya and how long have you been here? more then a month....iam guessing 15rep so GTFO and contribute




> Shit i forgot posting please give me chance (new) >.<


do something now stop being a lazy leecher

----------


## Dragonshadow

> woo im glad i started to contribute


You have 7 rep, why still leecher?

----------


## chanceless

I love(d) this site, but this just makes it gay! Omg, I cant ****ing search!

----------


## Acespades

YAY!

Matt I would suggest re arranging the online member thing so it shows non-leachers and the leachers. 

It looks retarted the way it is.

But I like the color.

Leachers would be stealth

----------


## IllidanX

Hey umm I have been here for 30+ days and have more than 5 rep...And I have the leecher rank why is that? I really am upset with this rank
EDIT: Nevermind the rank went away phew...
EDIT: Now its back again wtf is up with this?

----------


## ihatelag

What the hell? I wasn't a leacher earlier, but now I am? I have like 80 posts and 5 rep. Now I cant even do a search before I post this exploit to find out if its been posted before.  :Mad: 

EDIT: Total Posts: *95* (2.06 posts per day)

How the hell is that a "lazy leacher"?

----------


## Kamon

You might want to give the 'leeches' the ability to search.... kind of hard to post stuff and make sure it's not a duplicate if we can't search.

----------


## svstoned

I recently joined and allready got more than 5 rep, why am i classed as a leecher?

----------


## Acespades

> You might want to give the 'leeches' the ability to search.... kind of hard to post stuff and make sure it's not a duplicate if we can't search.



When you type in the Title of a thread it shows matches.

He does this to keep leachers from DDoS'ing




> I recently joined and allready got more than 5 rep, why am i classed as a leecher?


Post count?

----------


## Rohi

Only thing is wron in this is... Search :s Its not easy to post new thread without searching to know is it repost : (

----------


## Hellgawd

Im not a leecher! :O

----------


## Hellgawd

I have 6 rep... and it calls me a leecher.

----------


## Condor

Why am i in the group ? i'm helping chrispee with he's new pack and i helped a bunch of ppl with emulation problems...

----------


## R3DINK

Thank you for changing this color now i can see everyone who is online.

----------


## Acespades

> For this reason leechers will not be able to edit profiles.




I guess this isn't put in yet. I see leechers with avatars

----------


## EliMob441

> how are we supposed to contribute without making sure that our idea hasnt already been posted? because we cant use the search now


when you make a thread and title it it auto search the title and shows u threads like it, and how will people get rep considering most people are lzy leechers and more than a 1/2 of the repping population on the site

----------


## Kelzs

ummmm i have more than 5 and im a lazy leecher..... whats up?

Hmmm nvm i WAS one, i posted once and now im not..... whatever lol....

----------


## Onemore

I have 10 rep and Im a leacher? =/ Looks like ill have to find something to post here.

----------


## iaretehfunny?

Hry i think it should go by # of post with the amount of days you been on and # of days since you joined, not by a #, as you see over and over again people post this site isnt about numbers. I think it should be by # of posts you have not rep

and not having search function? i dont get it

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

> If you've been a member of the site for 30+ days and have less than 5 rep you are a leecher...
> 
> Sure some people are going to argue "But I don't have anything to contribute." Well you play WoW don't you? Thats the common reason for being on this site in the first place.. You can answer someone elses question or try and be an active member of the community..
> 
> For this reason leechers will not be able to edit profiles.. have avatars.. have signatures.. use search.. and you will have all the regular site ads and I think I'm gonna put more on leechers pages in the future.
> 
> Once you hit 5 or more rep your out of the group and get regular registered user features..


 
I have 9 rep and I'm a leecher WTF? I've contributed a guide and I sure as hell dont leech. Heck. I don't play WoW anymore, but I'm sure as hell going to be posting my 56 guides to get back my 20 private message inbox.

----------


## Acespades

Guys.
The system is still buggy bear with him.

He knows what he is doing.

The bugs are being fixed.

So please stop posting about how you're not a leecher.

----------


## Xcenon

This kinda sucks, when I have nothing to contribute in order to get the reputation, but I need to use the search to find random things from explores and such forums, for example good farming spots and stuff like that.

What's the best way to get reputation apart from finding something very cool and new?

EDIT: Is it possible to return this search function until your new system actually works.
If not, guess I'll have to go some other place.

----------


## Solera

Dunno, but I'm not gonna say that although I have 5 rep on the nose, I am still a leacher.

Guys, just know that its a new system. New systems always ALWAYS have atleast one bug.

Give him time before you cry... I for one am happy that real leachers are getting what they deserve  :Smile: 

People may call me a leacher, go ahead :P Entitled to own opinions


Its just a new system, its not like he kicked you off the forums...
just took away some features which you will contribute to get back.

Solera

----------


## Maverike

The true way to get rep is either to post in the Emu section, or model editing section. Learn how it works, do your own, and in no time you will get up there. I myself use this site for the exploits and exploration because I play a retail version of the game and could care less about model editing. If you want rep and dont have something super huge, dont bother posting it in the explot section. I posted an exploit that 2 pages of people saying it was great and they would try it, but yet maybe 3 or less actually gave rep.

----------


## WoWLegend

ok you only get put into the leecher group if you dont have 10 REP after 30 days, seriously, its not that hard, i can make 20 rep in one day if i tried. just find your nitch there is one for you

----------


## Soddie

i r not leecher  :Frown:

----------


## Loveshock

> i r not leecher


You've been here since July and haven't contributed a single thing. You are, indeed, a leecher.

Seriously people, if you want rep, l2model edit or l2emu server, that's how you get rep here

----------


## Viter

i got 8 REP and look at me! ...

----------


## ylimE + eiddE

I dont get why you are doing this. So what we dont have 5 rep? Maybe some people cant do what you need to do for rep. And maybe, hmm. The programs for a emu server dont work on a vista?

----------


## WoWLegend

90% of mmowned doesnt contribute. if you dont contribute you are infact a leecher, end of story

----------


## Shadowlash

why i am a lazy leecher...I earned my rep with my lowbies newb skill but at least i tryed...Im not a 1rep leecher...i hope matt will fix this soon...

----------


## holllyywood

I didn't think I was a leecher, either?

----------


## EliMob441

Guys he will fix it just some bugs

----------


## halostorm

> ...then post a repack(like omgz im such a retartd i didn't think o that duh....)


well i dont know how to make an repack understand i am not a pro understand i going to be lazy leecher forever understand ffs read good i just can help ohters to make custom weapons and wow that is a really good help for ohters when it already exist 500000 guides and understand all they some is not lazy leechers is bad talking laughing at the lazy leechers

i want to have an avatar an signature and search and ps all says search when i make an post how the should i search when iam a lazy leecher ffs and i cant find the things for my server without it

hope emupedia dont do this shit

----------


## Ecoman

Kool i tihnk that is perfect

----------


## R3DINK

day 1 and 8 pages nice...

----------


## Tristan

> well i dont know how to make an repack understand i am not a pro understand i going to be lazy leecher forever understand ffs read good i just can help ohters to make custom weapons and wow that is a really good help for ohters when it already exist 500000 guides and understand all they some is not lazy leechers is bad talking laughing at the lazy leechers


Dude... Step one to getting rep, write something that we can understand.

----------


## halostorm

And what will that help would i get 50000000 rep becuse i make and word that is correct

----------


## Loveshock

> well i dont know how to make an repack understand i am not a pro understand i going to be lazy leecher forever understand ffs read good i just can help ohters to make custom weapons and wow that is a really good help for ohters when it already exist 500000 guides and understand all they some is not lazy leechers is bad talking laughing at the lazy leechers
> 
> i want to have an avatar an signature and search and ps all says search when i make an post how the should i search when iam a lazy leecher ffs and i cant find the things for my server without it
> 
> hope emupedia dont do this shit





> And what will that help would i get 50000000 rep becuse i make and word that is correct


Is this even English?

----------


## halostorm

> Is this even English?


 
well stop make pointless theard how i write becuse you cant read a word that is wrong its not my problems

----------


## schlumpf

Ehm. That is your problem. You'll never get anything in the webs while spelling and "talking" like that. People want to be able to read. So do me a favor and get the **** out of here.

----------


## R3DINK

> well stop make pointless theard how i write becuse you cant read a word that is wrong its not my problems


As far as i see it youre wasting all your time responding to this instead of getting out there and getting your rep just do it it took me literaly 10 minutes to get 4 rep and get out of that user group jsut try and stop getting mad at these people.

----------


## halostorm

Well you cant make me to leave if i want to be here i can be here and can we go back the theard 

and yes its my problem 

well the best things to be lazy leecher is , if somone say search then you can answer him very good

well i not going to write here anymore , going to make ohters things 

and i got an model idea but i dont now how to do it

----------


## Conflag

> Well you cant make me to leave if i want to be here i can be here and can we go back the theard 
> 
> and yes its my problem 
> 
> well the best things to be lazy leecher is , if somone say search then you can answer him very good
> 
> well i not going to write here anymore , going to make ohters things 
> 
> and i got an model idea but i dont now how to do it


..wh..what?

----------


## Dark34

Stop picking on him, it's not funny at all.

This idea is kinda iffy if you ask me btw.

----------


## tonks1

nice matt glad 2 c you got around to doing this

----------


## humpasaur

> I agree. However it might be suitable to only put the user into the Lazy Leecher after 5 days of no rep, or so. The thing is I found it easy to get to Contributor - by? Just, what, exploring and occasional exploits. I took it the hard way, leechers. You can take it the easy way.


Ya lets force everyone to come on the forums at least once a week... Thats a great way to recruit members. Hey, by the way, you left for thanksgiving... So we took away all your powers.




> I think there should be an addition that allows people to flag others as leecher / normal user and if that user got enough "votes" (maybe higher ranked users may get more vote-power) the one will be dumped in the matching group.
> I'd really like that system ..


Agreed. That way actually leechers that just ask stupid questions or beg can be weeded out.




> this idea is goot, just 1 con: it's hard to get rep for those, who are trying to contribute/help. e.g. model edit request section hasn't got any use now, because the requesters are "lazy leechers" and can't give rep, so what's the point in fulfilling requests when we don't get nothing for it?


Obiviously. Nobody else noticed that though...

----------


## Le Froid

Glad to see this implemented!

(lol look at online users)

----------


## lolburkek

This is a difficult community to break into, people are very wary of new people and proving yourself is quite difficult. 

Since everyone is very apt to say /old news or /use the search feature. It's difficult to avoid those now with the new leecher rank. 

*shrugs*

I've always wished I had more rep to hand out, I am just intimidated by most of the very vocal (and many times not newbie friendly) voices that are active on this server.

----------


## WoWLegend

its 10 bloody rep people, go make avatars or sigs, youll get 10 rep faster than you can QQ more about this rank. seriously the decision is final, if you dont even want to TRY and contribute something new. honestly we dont want you here to leech off our posts. 

Thank you

----------


## Joetherogue

guys...Stop the QQ it's not harder than it's ever been to get rep...Go out there and contribute...And if you think you contribute and you have >15 rep you phail...Contributing is constantly posting helpful detailed guides that help the community and answering questions whenever you can. No reposting though that is just saying " Hey i want repz but i am to lazee to write a guide on my own kkthxbai COPY + PASTE FTW." If you think it's mean? L E A V E. One leecher gone would actually help us.

----------


## bait

K this is a hack site yes. Now what stoping ppl from hacking into it.

I give it 24 weeks and you well have to pay for this site.

----------


## Muatmessmoko

I can guarantee you wont ever have to pay for this site. Matt isn't like that. Just stop bitching and start Model Editing or working with Emu's. Those are the only 2 infinite ways to get rep as you can never have everything made in those 2.

----------


## R3DINK

Yea stop QQ'ing and get your damn rep points I posted by far the dumbest exploit i've ever seen and got 4 rep so do somethign jsut try and you will get rep...

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

This is the stupidest thing ever. I can't use search? So how the hell am I going to know whether I'm reposting something? Also, I wasn't a Leecher before, why was I given this gay status? This is bullsh1t.  :Frown:  And this community barely gives rep. Doesn't matter if you post something helpful or not, How the fu(k will I get rep if noone gives any? Complete BS.

----------


## Conflag

*facepalm* To all your leechers complaining that you can't get rep anymore..If you could get rep before..then you wouldn't be a leecher.

----------


## Conflag

---Double Post, My bad.

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

Some people don't ****ing read. No, I can't get rep if no one gives rep. -.- Whatever, peace out MMOwned, I'm gone since there's nothing here for me to do but "leech".

----------


## Conflag

n4ru70h4x0r, I assure you, mmowned will forever be pained by your leaving, and it will forever be a scar in our souls, For you have helped form this great site, and without you it wouldn't b...wait..no..thats wrong..hmm..oh well ^^ Bye

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Why do you care if you have a grey tag. You can still post, you can still see threads, and you can still make threads. What he **** difference does it make?

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

> Why do you care if you have a grey tag. You can still post, you can still see threads, and you can still make threads. What he **** difference does it make?


My point exactly muat, if it truly does not make a difference why have the stupid "label". And what I'm most annoyed of is not being able to use the fu(king search!

----------


## Muatmessmoko

no, I never said we shouldn't have the label, im just saying to the people that are cying over having it should just contribute because they can do almost the same thing as anyone else

----------


## Conflag

I thought you left, n4ru70h4x0r? Shame.... But to answer your question as to why, This site will only thrive if people contribute, if every single person who came to this site was a leecher, there would be nothing to leech. This rank is there in hopes that it will encourage people to contribute just a little bit to get back to being a regular member. If you disagree with it, You CAN leave. Unless I misread what being a 'Lazy Leecher' meant, Then I believe it only happens after 30 days of not getting like 10 rep. If you cannot get 10 rep in thirty days, You obviously aern't trying. People who claim that they don't want to be a lazy leecher anymore because they can't check search to see if its a repost are idiotic. You did NOT attempt to get reputation before you became a lazy leecher, Therefore..there is no difference other than you having a harder time leeching.


-Conflag

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

And how would you know I never tried? People never repped me when I contributed something. So shut the fu(k up, I've already contributed at least one thing. And now I am leaving.

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Find all threads started by n4ru70h4x0r
Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

Dont think you tried to contribute buddy  :Wink:

----------


## Conflag

One thing...I am most impressed /clap. Was this thing of any use to anyone? or was it a guide on how to equip items? People say noone gives rep, Then how in gods name do people have 300+ rep? Also, You've said you're leaving twice, Neither times have you left..and you're still online..I'm trying to explain this calmly to you. However, No matter what people say, you seem to take it as an insult, Please don't insult other people, because you'll just end up with negative reputation and some infractions..and won't that be fun!

----------


## Frezzingheath

Hmm.. after been looking trought the "help request/question" section i hawe noticed that nearly all got 0 rep power.. doesn't that mean that thej Can't rep you if you help them?>.>

----------


## Shadowlash

Sad thing is I were going to donate for my leeching skill...
What will be the point now...when my donator statu will go away BAM back to lazy leecher

----------


## Syster

Guess I'll start model editing then! >_<

----------


## Conflag

Wolfsonaka, If you donated before, When you lost donater (When your payment had to be renewed / ran out, you would have returned to your old rank anyway, Its the same now. If you mean you think that you will lose donater after 30 days, you are wrong. You will keep donater status until it needs to be renewed. Frezzingheath, There ARE some people with rep who need help, and will request it for a number of reasons, yes, there ARE quite alot of leechers, but thats something we're trying to fix....and believe it or not, people DO go around +repping people for helping other people (I've seen Matt, DemonKunga, Gastric, Glyn, and Chrispee do this) and I've done it on occasion as well, Your help is greatly appreciated  :Big Grin:  and I assure you, If you try to contribute, people will appreciate it. 

-Conflag

PS: Syster, I assure you model editing is not the only thing you can do to contribute  :Smile:  I am personally completely stupid at MEing, as is my boyfriend, Its not something everyone is good at, and I'm sure you can find some way to contribute greatly to this site!

----------


## ihatelag

> Guess I'll start model editing then! >_<


I personally don't think this is a good idea. Seeing as the whole Model Editing thing is going away in patch 2.3.

In fact, I've stopped looking at the Model Editing section now days. I don't see a use in it anymore. I was going to start model editing also, then the next day everyone starts going nuts saying Model Editing is ruined so I just stopped. 

Plus the fact that NO ONE likes to help in the section isn't a good thing either. I sat there for days asking what was wrong and why I couldn't get a working patch (the 1.2 or what ever) and no one would answer me. 

/rant off.

----------


## Conflag

Ihatelag, They have said Model Editing is ruined 3-4 times, It'll have a comeback  :Smile:

----------


## Wonderboy

I for see alot of spam posts trying to get rep... i got to admit its difficult to get rep if you dont scam people, do exploit, and dont bot. Exploits are hard to find some times and most guides have already been made. And the flaming everyone gets doesnt help =/
Also them haveing no search function is going to make alot more reposts. Because they are trying to get rep and posting what they know but if they cant search it then its probally gunna be a repost.

Also how do people get rep for being helpful in comments on a existing topic rather than them making a topic. There should be something for people to raise there rep that way because some times you just cant find a exploit or dont have time to make a guide.

----------


## Conflag

There is, Wonderboy, Plenty of people in forums such as, Scams, Emu, Model Editing, Graphics, and even the Talent Specs forum occasionally (And the others too, I picked the ones I could think of) ask for help, and they DO rep people who help out  :Big Grin: 

-Conflag

----------


## ihatelag

Heh, I myself cant even search to find out what topics I'VE MADE. I think i've only actually posted 3-4 threads but I do have over 100 posts made. I don't think thats lazy. I just cant really find out many things to post that haven't already been posted ya know? I'm not a Model Editor, I don't play or work with Emu servers, or know what they are for that mater. I'm just an exploiter/explorer. But seeing as many other people are too, and the ones that you find out don't get recognized I think thats a dieing section of MMOwned personally.

----------


## Conflag

Ihatelag, You are no longer a lazy leecher  :Big Grin:  See? The mighty script god decided to spare you  :Big Grin:  Now, Gogo contribute sum moar  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Daft

All this lazy leeching stuff is causing one heck of an uproar :P I hope that all the leechers get the idea and start posting a bit (or at least donate)

----------


## Conflag

Eh, I dunno, its pretty amusing  :Big Grin:

----------


## lawgen

This is ruff... just got a new baby and trying to play wow... and stay on this forum.. This place is pretty cool, but I guess real life doesn't matter in this situation. I helped someone before and should have rep for it .. i got zero ..oh well .. But again, Matt place is cool... Ill try to see what I can do .. child comes first tho =] You guys rock on ..

----------


## Conflag

> This is ruff... just got a new baby and trying to play wow... and stay on this forum.. This place is pretty cool, but I guess real life doesn't matter in this situation. I helped someone before and should have rep for it .. i got zero ..oh well .. But again, Matt place is cool... Ill try to see what I can do .. child comes first tho =] You guys rock on ..



*smiles* I'm glad theres finally a 'Lazy Leecher' who isn't whining and complaining, and telling us how much mmowned sucks! Just for that, You get some rep :P +rep!

-Conflag

----------


## Cal

Mroaaagh. Yeh, 15 rep and Lazy Leecher ftw.

----------


## Conflag

Cal, as previously stated there are some minor bugs and glitches (You said it yourself) It will be fixed as soon as It possibly can be.

----------


## Cal

I know, I know.. it's just so insulting that I can't stomach it.

----------


## Conflag

http://www.angelfire.com/space/ultimatetoys/TOYS here, buy a toy on me!

----------


## muhaahaa

hehe i find this bug quite funny now that i know my avatar is safe i dont mind being a lazy leecher atm as my wow isnt even working atm so im busy writing a guide for this site but its looooooooong boring work only spent 30 mins on it so far tho lol.

and conflag can i have a toy on you as well?  :Smile: 
if i can i want the priest play set!!!!!!! come ere lil alter boy lol

----------


## Frezzingheath

Whell, i belive this is good since there is many leechers. and now that i got an emulated Windows XP on my MacBook i can start doing things again but whell... can't test any char related stuffs since no one hawe made/knows how to do a Mac fix (if i get it il do one!). anyway il newer leave this forum its the best ive been on! MMowned <3



> Are your kidds driving you insane cus they are afraid of the dark, well now they will be even more... The Freddie Crugar Lalabye Night Light will relax them into a mental insane asslym. 
> <p>
> -Plays your kidds favorite lalabyes, such as 
> <p>
> -"1-2 Freddie is coming for you", 
> <p>
> -"look out thiers something under your bed", 
> <p>
> -"dont worry child, mommy and daddy are dead", 
> ...


 Real toys :P

----------


## ihatelag

> Ihatelag, You are no longer a lazy leecher  See? The mighty script god decided to spare you  Now, Gogo contribute sum moar


Too bad it goes back and forth a lot still. Never stays off for long. Which makes no sense to me.

----------


## Bennyrub

hi, i understand all these new rules about leechers. I am one of the scum  :Frown:  But i dont really see why search has been deleted. This means that as i want to gain rep i will start to post things i find. If i dont have search i cant use it to see if it has already been posted. Therefore wont i be losing rep if i write something someone has already taken credit for?

----------


## ihatelag

> hi, i understand all these new rules about leechers. I am one of the scum  But i dont really see why search has been deleted. This means that as i want to gain rep i will start to post things i find. If i dont have search i cant use it to see if it has already been posted. Therefore wont i be losing rep if i write something someone has already taken credit for?


When you type the name of the thread a little box should pop up saying related topics (a search) so this should help. You can't loose rep by doing that it just will give you a few "flamers" saying its already been posted. I don't think you will have a problem with them though so long as you dont "tyep liek dis" ya know?  :Wink:

----------


## Flying Piggy

> hi, i understand all these new rules about leechers. I am one of the scum  But i dont really see why search has been deleted. This means that as i want to gain rep i will start to post things i find. If i dont have search i cant use it to see if it has already been posted. Therefore wont i be losing rep if i write something someone has already taken credit for?


Errage already explained why the search feature has been disabled.

----------


## darbdavys

with this new usergroup, why not delete model edit request thread? it's useless now

----------


## usnsailor20

I agree, leechers are bad. However, I think it'll be hard to get leechers to post new things they find if they don't even have permissions to make new threads. I'll just save the BS and hassle of getting out of leecher status by donating. Money doesn't depreciate like rep. :P

----------


## Conflag

> I agree, leechers are bad. However, I think it'll be hard to get leechers to post new things they find if they don't even have permissions to make new threads. I'll just save the BS and hassle of getting out of leecher status by donating. Money doesn't depreciate like rep. :P



huhs? I'm pretty sure they can make new threads =\

----------


## 0035

I think this system is really bad, but what can we do? The only thing we can to is to contribute and try to recive some repuration.. :doh:




> huhs? I'm pretty sure they can make new threads =


Yeah, otherwise it would be hard to contribute.

----------


## Conflag

> I think this system is really bad, but what can we do? The only thing we can to is to contribute and try to recive some repuration.. :doh:


It depends on your view point. I don't see this at bad at all  :Big Grin:  but thats because I'm not a leecher, Not one of the non-leechers has complained about this, Most unfortunatly you're getting what you deserve here, and I hope you try and contribute more in the near future.

----------


## 0035

> It depends on your view point. I don't see this at bad at all  but thats because I'm not a leecher, Not one of the non-leechers has complained about this, Most unfortunatly you're getting what you deserve here, and I hope you try and contribute more in the near future.


Well, of course I want to use the functions I had before, so I will try to contribute as much as I can. But it's really hard for me when I don't know what I can contribute with, that the members of MMOWNED would have use of.

(Yeah sorry for my bad english, I'm only 12 years old. -.-)

----------


## Conflag

> Well, of course I want to use the functions I had before, so I will try to contribute as much as I can.


This isn't how you should be feeling, The entire point of this site is for people to contribute to help others, Not just so you can use more functions (Admittingly, New functions are pretty cool...) I haven't actually used any guides, exploits, or anything else off this site in a month or two, but I still try and contribute so I can help people..


-Conflag

----------


## vb4evr

I am not complaining about the tag or what not as leeching can most definitely be a problem. But it does make it very hard for those new people (like myself joining approx a week ago) trying to get a foothold in the community. I know myself I have made it a point to try and help out where I can and yes I've gotten two rep, but the problem lies this does make it extemely diffcult to start. How can I learn if I cannot search. How can I help if I cannot learn to contribute? 
Just my point of view, but I'm sure I'll get slagged as a leecher whining about this when I am in fact someone new trying to learn and contribute. So anywho, my 2¢... mileage may vary.
:wave:

----------


## Conflag

vb4evr, If you did join only a week ago, Then you are experiancing a minor bug, Since you are only suppose to gain the "Lazy Leecher" status after a month or so. I am not attempting to, as you put it, "Slag you as a leecher". The Lazy Leecher status has caused an uproar of sorts, and I'm just trying to calm that down (And state my views on the matter)

----------


## vb4evr

I can completely understand that, and I'm also trying to state my views on the matter as well being new on the other side of the coin. I was not trying to say everyone would so I apologize for generalizing. But you have to admit there is quite a seperation between people that have been here for a while and contribute and leechers. But unfortunately some fall in between this and get gereralized as I myself did. 
Perhaps this is not the best place to mention it but if you are in the lazy leacher category you do not have any rep power (I know I did before), so I cannot give rep to those that deserve it (and yes I know that it stops people from creating account just to bolster rep counts). But this also brings up another thing, I am trying to help out someone that is having problems in emu forum but is unable to give rep, if I help him/her how am I supposed to gain rep? Just some concerns, but I do agree that something like this needs to be done, but not sure if all the logic has been thought out completely.

----------


## Conflag

vb4evr




> But unfortunately some fall in between this and get gereralized as I myself did.



This is a bug, Its an extremely new system, and has some minor glitches, It is only if you don't have like 5-10 rep (Not sure of exact number) within 30 days, I'm sure it will work out  :Big Grin:

----------


## galathius

Getting put in and out of this "lazy leecher" group. Received 10 rep the day before this was introduced (coincidence xD :P ). Hope it gets fixed soon.

----------


## Conflag

We all do  :Smile:

----------


## IllidanX

Err I dont understand yesterday it was bugged like this like im leecher when im not supposed to be then it goes back to normal me...its confusing and annoying

----------


## Conflag

Illidan, Its a glitch, You aern't suppose to be a lazy leecher, Hopefully it will be fixed soon.

----------


## Errage

> Err I dont understand yesterday it was bugged like this like im leecher when im not supposed to be then it goes back to normal me...its confusing and annoying


The system isn't perfect, there's still bugs, Matt's working on getting it fixed

----------


## caboose202

Ok I'm trying to recover my main accounts password because it was misplaced but it seems this website will not email my password back to me. I put in my correct email multiple times and it says my info has been sent back but I've waited for about a month now and nothing. Is this another restriction for the leechers not being able to recover their info or what?
-My main account by the way is Caboose101 if any of the moderators will be nice enough to help me

----------


## Conflag

I would suggest sending an admin a PM about this problem, And not posting it in here, as it has nothing to do with leechers. Also, It may be that the email is going into your junk mail folder. Hope this helps


-Conflag

----------


## caboose202

Well I don't know where else to post this problem, yes I have already sent a message about this to an admin awhile ago as well, nothing happened. Could you tell me where I should post this problem.

----------


## Conflag

Send him an email, prehaps? There isn't anything I can do, Unfortunatly  :Frown:

----------


## Joetherogue

The search still works....It's just you can't use it to look for guides so you can leech...

The search only works when you are making a guide so you don't repost. Leechers search use guides then leave....This stops that.

----------


## mismatchedsocls

man this is hard, i've been answering ppl's questions since i joined in sept, and i got up to master sergeant but only 2 rep, nobody loves me, and now i get flamed for asking something saying it's allready been posted but i can't search it anymore.

----------


## holmedog

Not being able to give kudos for something I'm going to use is pretty harsh as well. 

I mean, it pisses me off that I post and contribute and no one gives me rep so I'm still thrown in the shit pot, but not being able to +rep someone else who deserves it is even more annoying.

I know, its in place to stop people from rep trading, but it's still annoying.

----------


## Joetherogue

that is one thing i do agree with you on... I don't see why they can't give rep.

----------


## mismatchedsocls

wow i just noticed that too, that we can't give ppl rep, that right there kinda defeats the purpose, cuz as said above a lot of ppl release some reall cool stuff that deserves rep from all who use it.

----------


## R3DINK

When you post there is a window that pops up that shows similar posts. This shows if your post has already been posted jsut look at that. Not being able to post because you dont know if its already been posted is a very lame excuse.

----------


## muhaahaa

it annoys me when i get the bug that makes me drop to leecher at 15 rep when im just about to +rep someone for a good post but thats about it.

----------


## Frezzingheath

> When you post there is a window that pops up that shows similar posts. This shows if your post has already been posted jsut look at that. Not being able to post because you dont know if its already been posted is a very lame excuse.


True words, and i noticed that this is Extremly helpfull!  :Big Grin:  whell now im out from "lazy leechers" and hopfully im staing out of it just need to come upp whit some good guides!
"off topic" muhaahaa get out of my shoes!"

----------


## Flying Piggy

I find it quite funny that so many members in the Lazy Leechers group actually complain about the search feature being disabled, its not like they used it before anyway.
Same goes for the +rep button being disabled, they never used it, just look at how many views some of our guides have, then look at the rep of the original posters.

----------


## Acespades

> the +rep button being disabled, they never used it, just look at how many views some of our guides have, then look at the rep of the original posters.


QFT

----------


## 0035

I think one of the reasons that a "lazy leecher" can't give repuration is that it would be too easy to create more users and +rep the main user. I don't know if this worked before, it could be some ip block or something like that. It's just my theory...

----------


## ihatelag

Well, I personally don't like to complain but this is pathetic. I am in no way "lazy" (I have too many posts to be lazy IMO) I just don't get much rep from what I have posted (Because of the fact that I'm an explorer not a model editor or mess with Emu). On my normal checks of this site I can either be my normal rank or a Lazy Leecher. Buggy eh? 

Just hope this can be fixed soon. I was about to +rep a post when I noticed my +rep was gone.. again..

(oh, and I have the 5 rep minimum..)

----------


## Blow

How i can get +5 rep with my bad english  :Frown:  i can read but i can't post a guide

----------


## neverr

Great now I have to start posting stuff. O WELLZ

----------


## Autumnbearbravehunter

oh yay now i cant search!!! woooo......

----------


## septimasxx

lol my rank keeps hopping from leecher to member thats odd.

----------


## Frezzingheath

> lol my rank keeps hopping from leecher to member thats odd.


if you read a few sides back you shuld hawe noticed the post about this Script being a litle bugged atm im jumping beetwen it all the time to >.< shuld be fixed fast enoufg i hope :Smile:

----------


## Haq

Ya know, I used to be pissed off when this 'Leecher' was implemented, I felt that I contributed (I still felt that I helped, check my posts and you'll see) and just wasn't recognized for it, but instead of bitching about it anymore, I decided to take a step in the right direction and help more. 

It actually convinced me to whip the ol VB and re-learn some stuff, learn some new things, and get to work on a project I've been thinking about for awhile.

But, not searching still sucks  :Wink:

----------


## Illidan1

Good idea the fact most people just sit around 
Looking for guides new malls and stuff for there server
and all that and now they can't
1 thing fix the bug 24 rep Lazy leecher lol couse i becoem back to my normal rank
then in 10 minuets I'm back to Lazy Leecher lol gets Anynoing Not being able to search
Nor see my Sig and Avatar i like my Sig and avatar lol =)
Keep up great job with Forums Matt

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

When all the bugs are fixed, you should make it where lazy leechers cannot see links. O_o

----------


## Flying Piggy

> When all the bugs are fixed, you should make it where lazy leechers cannot see links. O_o


Members from the lazy leecher group still are members and should still be respected.
The only difference is that MMOwned encourages them to contribute more.
I think the missing search button is quite enough of a restriction.

----------


## girlishperson

So you are expecting people to have to search through 10 pages of stuff in order to help people when that might not even do anything? I have posted like 3 things and since i got no response i sort of gave up on it. I really dont see how i should have to wait like 2 weeks to get 5 reputation when people with 500 choose not to respond to things. The search bar should not have been taken out because it makes it to hard to do anything. You need to be a member to even see pictures but now you have to wait forever to search.

----------


## Illidan1

All so you should at lest give "Lazy Leechers" able to Give +Rep 
because if Some one helped them and they are a
lazy leecher and they Say+Rep they can't give them it 
and when they arn't a Lazy Leecher and you 
can Give Rep they would of Forgot about the person 
who helped them But it doesn't really matter 
because you should help for no reason not just 
for rep but it would be better

----------


## Jehebi

> All so you should at lest give "Lazy Leechers" able to Give +Rep 
> because if Some one helped them and they are a
> lazy leecher and they Say+Rep they can't give them it 
> and when they arn't a Lazy Leecher and you 
> can Give Rep they would of Forgot about the person 
> who helped them But it doesn't really matter 
> because you should help for no reason not just 
> for rep but it would be better


Well you lost me about on the second line, but I think allowing Leechers to give rep is a bad idea, most likely end up with multiple accounts +rep'ing each other.

----------


## Appelmoes

So I guess I'm a lazy leecher now too..

----------


## arn

This encourages spamming the forums... I mostly only browse the exploration section, and when I find new things ingame I check to see if it's been posted before. If it has, I do not post, because there's no point in reposting.

Considering this rule though, it appears the morons who're posting "faces" or dicks created in texture patterns are the good members of the forums, while the people like myself who stfu because we have nothing new to say are bad, wicked people doing nothing but steal your precious, precious bandwidth.

Encourage people to contribute, for sure. Removing signatures and avatars from people who don't post is all well and good. But removing things like the search feature, which actively aids me in determining whether or not to post something seems counter-intuitive, since it will result in more people, posting more rubbish, which leads to more bandwidth charges.

But then, considering you're adding more ads, I'm guessing you won't really care.

----------


## muhaahaa

this bugs now annoying me as it seems to hit me whenever i want to +rep some one lol

----------


## Illidan1

Yes, indeed when i wont to +Rep
Some one i get "Lazy Leecher" and even

When some one is looking for a Download link
and i know were it is i go to search it
and i can't because i got Lazy Leecher lol

It is great Idea just needs the bug fixed
Keep up great work Admins, hope you fix it soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~David~

aww. no one gives me rep. ive posted a few guides but i only have 2 rep :P meh ill just have to be more helpfull :P

----------


## omega321

> If you've been a member of the site for 30+ days and have less than 5 rep you are a leecher...
> 
> Sure some people are going to argue "But I don't have anything to contribute." Well you play WoW don't you? Thats the common reason for being on this site in the first place.. You can answer someone elses question or try and be an active member of the community..
> 
> For this reason leechers will not be able to edit profiles.. have avatars.. have signatures.. use search.. and you will have all the regular site ads and I think I'm gonna put more on leechers pages in the future.
> 
> Once you hit 5 or more rep your out of the group and get regular registered user features..


LOL

I use this site for info. Didn't realize I _had_ to contribute anything to this site. I didn't see that in the _user agreement_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Anyways, I use this site cause it's got great info and I've learned a lot from the community and Admins. I thank everyone invovled in making this great site, but I'm not gonna be forced into doing anything I don't want.  :Stick Out Tongue: utemontheglass: :jawdrop:

----------


## Matt

> LOL
> 
> I use this site for info. Didn't realize I _had_ to contribute anything to this site. I didn't see that in the _user agreement_ . Anyways, I use this site cause it's got great info and I've learned a lot from the community and Admins. I thank everyone invovled in making this great site, but I'm not gonna be forced into doing anything I don't want. utemontheglass: :jawdrop:


and thats your given right.. (you don't need to register to read the posts here) mmowned is free and will always be free. but if you want any of the good features on the site.. you rub our backs and we'll rub yours.

----------


## muhaahaa

matt have u got any estimates when all the bugs will be stomped out? i know it wont be that soon but its rather annoying  :Big Grin:

----------


## HellBlade

Thats ok you get of us Leechers , the only ones left to go after is the rest of you .And I will sit back and watch LOL

----------


## 0035

I'm a lazy leecher, but I can still use the search function. A bug or something?

----------


## ihatelag

*Flying Piggy* is Offline 
Lazy Leecher

epic.

----------


## sorvad

> *Flying Piggy* is Offline 
> Lazy Leecher
> 
> epic.


lol...

----------


## lag

Hi, I'm lag and I approve this thread.

----------


## dannyboi

Last time I logged in was July 2007 with one guide and three rep. I've got some work to do, but I'm up to the challenge. Overall it seems like a good change, albeit slightly buggy, but what isn't nowadays?  :Smile:  Thanks.

----------


## Conflag

> This encourages spamming the forums... I mostly only browse the exploration section, and when I find new things ingame I check to see if it's been posted before. If it has, I do not post, because there's no point in reposting.
> 
> Considering this rule though, it appears the morons who're posting "faces" or dicks created in texture patterns are the good members of the forums, while the people like myself who stfu because we have nothing new to say are bad, wicked people doing nothing but steal your precious, precious bandwidth.
> 
> Encourage people to contribute, for sure. Removing signatures and avatars from people who don't post is all well and good. But removing things like the search feature, which actively aids me in determining whether or not to post something seems counter-intuitive, since it will result in more people, posting more rubbish, which leads to more bandwidth charges.
> 
> But then, considering you're adding more ads, I'm guessing you won't really care.


It has been stated numerous times, and I will be the last to state it, When you make a thread, You will recieve a "Related Thread" search, Which will basically tell you whether its a repost or not.

-Conflag

----------


## Phase228

> and thats your given right.. (you don't need to register to read the posts here) mmowned is free and will always be free. but if you want any of the good features on the site.. you rub our backs and we'll rub yours.


aw I love how that works  :Smile: 



> *Flying Piggy* is Offline 
> Lazy Leecher
> 
> epic.


-LMAO-




> Hi, I'm lag and I approve this thread.


Well im phase and i say i agree with Lag


OYAH OMGZ! leechers..stop complaining contribute all the time you spend leeching and complaining you couldv'e been contributing!!!!and btw someone who has been leeching for a year should be ip-banned...

----------


## sohnemann

Oh very great.
Now we have 50129348 ubern00bs contributing absolutely worthless bullcrap.
I'd rather have the leechers back, plx.

----------


## Solera

No idea if this is a bug, but doesn't Matt's post say 5 rep? People say 10 rep, Matt says 5... gonna have to go with Matt?

:P Well, to be honest, I think it would be nice if it were post count, not rep. Not everyone gives rep to helpful posts, even though they say they are.

Not complaining, just a suggestion...

Now I forget what I actually meant to write...

If I could let the leechers have one of their features back, myself included, I'd put back the rep button... I want to give rep since now that people want out of the leecher group, people are on a post binge.

+Rep  :Big Grin: 

/Solera

EDIT1: Mhm, well, now that I'm out of the group (apparently) Imma give that guy who i posted in the thread...  :Big Grin:

----------


## 0035

> :P Well, to be honest, I think it would be nice if it were post count, not rep.


It's very rare that a community has a repuration system, so I think MMOWNED should stick with the system they've got now. A post counter will just lead to loads of spam.

----------


## Dragonshadow

They changed it, I now have search and stuff... O.o

----------


## Balexgt

im in that "leacher" group and i think its kinda dumb imo cause i like this site but i just dont have the time to sit here all day and post things and hope ppl rep me all day...i have other things to do with my time. i mean no disrespect to anyone once so ever, but some of us (me at least) just dont have the time to post things like you all do.

----------


## Tristan

> im in that "leacher" group and i think its kinda dumb imo cause i like this site but i just dont have the time to sit here all day and post things and hope ppl rep me all day...i have other things to do with my time. i mean no disrespect to anyone once so ever, but some of us (me at least) just dont have the time to post things like you all do.


Sounds like your fault...
The purpose of the leecher tag is to show that you are a person who takes content without giving any.

----------


## Mike3667

:P First site to do it by rep and not post count.. Ugh now I have to think what can I do xD.
ahh well it'll be for the best I guess.

But.. I can Imagen it isn't very difficult to get the required rep amount but it is true that most people could give a shit and just yhea nice find.. And not bother to give any rep.

Then again

There are always nice people who are Nice find +rep or whatever you did.
I personally cannot learn model editing because of my time is so scarce so any suggestions?

Pretty much find exploits and scams that haven't been found?

----------


## kalish

I R Has 8 O.o Hooray!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaygee

Wow, i just registered and i was placed in the lechers....

----------


## Onemore

Kaygee....I know you're Daxo...you shouldve just requested a name change....

----------


## JoeRodge

Are you ****ing kidding me dude? I have been a member of this site for awhile now. Just becuase I don't have free things for people to eat up doesn't mean I don't contribute. I post when I can; thought that actually kept the site going, my mistake.. I don't even really play WoW anymore I just see whats up. Basing the loyalty and respect of your members on reputation that can be cheated is digusting. You really let me down.

----------


## Tristan

> Are you ****ing kidding me dude? I have been a member of this site for awhile now. Just becuase I don't have free things for people to eat up doesn't mean I don't contribute. I post when I can; thought that actually kept the site going, my mistake.. I don't even really play WoW anymore I just see whats up. Basing the loyalty and respect of your members on reputation that can be cheated is digusting. You really let me down.


I've been here for about half the time you have and I have 62.5 times how much rep you have... sounds like someone is lazy.

----------


## EliMob441

Matt whereever you are please please close this all this is now is just 

Lazy Leecher: THIS IS ST00P1D!!!!!!! 1 RZ C4NT G4T R34p!!!!

----------


## Solera

If I'm not clinically insane, I think Matt or something fixed the rep - Leecher tag problem.

I'm not a leecher anymore, and I have 6 rep.

So me thinks its 5 rep+ which isn't all that difficult.

----------


## aricias123

Blah Blah Blah

----------


## omega321

> and thats your given right.. (you don't need to register to read the posts here) mmowned is free and will always be free. but if you want any of the good features on the site.. you rub our backs and we'll rub yours.


What is it that i'm missing? I didn't realize there were actually more great stuff on this site? Is that possible?  :Wink:  

To be honest Matt, there's nothing I could contribute anyways, I'm not exactly smart in the modding department if you know what I mean. I don't know how to find exploits in games, I'm not a hacker. So I ask you, what is it I can do to contribute?

----------


## strikez

time to start postin

----------


## envisionistz

Pay 15$ to help the site keep going if you cant contribute or just be a lazy leecher.

----------


## XViRuSX

yay no leechers

----------


## Blow

ok, i don't realy speak english i can just post "thx for this guide"...What i can said ?

if i contribute 15$ i can DL MEfix for 2.3 ?

----------


## schlumpf

No, you  can't.

----------


## Blow

what i can do for get +5 rep ? i'am not a leech i use ME just for my NE>UD  :Frown: 

help comunity who don't speak english

----------


## schlumpf

Fill requests for others, help them, maybe release some edits.

----------


## MaXe L3G3ND

*Hey can i get placed in the leecher group straight away? lol jk ;D*

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

> *Hey can i get placed in the leecher group straight away? lol jk ;D*


I support this statement.

----------


## Elites360

> I support this statement.


QFT.

----------


## Originalgank

this is a little buggy, cuz u become a lazy leecher if u just registered yesterday, but i am for the system

----------


## Finalee

I'm OK with this, but seriously, you can post and comment on all you want, but if people dont rep you for your help, does that mean your a leecher? I dont think so. I have been on this forum for awhile and helped people (or at least tried to) and i havent gotten any rep for it. I support the system to a certain extent, but i do believe that maybe you should consider the fact that people have other forums to look at, a life to attend to, and (in my case) a server to run and keep up with. That doesnt really leave time to write guides and get major rep for it.

I guess this is just my two cents for the subject... =\

----------


## Conflag

Sixteen pages of people complaining makes an old gal like me sad.

Matt's choice is made, Whining in this thread will not help. Contributing is easy. Please stop posting complaints in this thread and go out there and contribute! Its not hard, and its worth it!


-Conflag

----------


## -Lex

Attack of the leechers! O_O

----------


## Acespades

*Throws down an anti-leecher bubble shield and yells for all non-leechers to get in it*

----------


## Invent

> *Throws down an anti-leecher bubble shield and yells for all non-leechers to get in it*


<33 the Halo reference

----------


## Conflag

> *Throws down an anti-leecher bubble shield and yells for all non-leechers to get in it*


*looks at the bubble* Get in the bubble with ace..or get attacked by vicious leechers? *sighs and turns to face the leechers*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Acespades

> *looks at the bubble* Get in the bubble with ace..or get attacked by vicious leechers? *sighs and turns to face the leechers*



*Suddenly steps out of the bubble slaps conflag and steps back in as she gets outnumbered by lazy leechers.*


Some are just clueless look at my sig it is troof

----------


## Conflag

>.>
<.<
/hearth

----------


## Acespades

> >.>
> <.<
> /hearth


Your a bubble-hearthin pally?

----------


## Conflag

No, Lazy Leechers simply do not have the "Auto-Attack" ability. So I could not be interupted.

----------


## envisionistz

haha just donate if u cant contribute.

----------


## Troh

GJ Matt RLY!

----------


## trev1776

Wow I've been here for months have posted multiple times helped people etc. Yet I have never gotten rep.

----------


## schlumpf

Well. Just one sentence then: Sucks to be you. 
Additionally: Haha.

----------


## Finalee

> Sixteen pages of people complaining makes an old gal like me sad.
> 
> Matt's choice is made, Whining in this thread will not help. Contributing is easy. Please stop posting complaints in this thread and go out there and contribute! Its not hard, and its worth it!
> 
> 
> -Conflag


And maybe some people care how they are portrayed in a large community, and want to make a difference, but have a real life to attend to, and can't force people to press that little +Rep button. I'm not trying to be a persistent prick, but its true nonetheless.

----------


## omega321

> I'm OK with this, but seriously, you can post and comment on all you want, but if people dont rep you for your help, does that mean your a leecher? I dont think so. I have been on this forum for awhile and helped people (or at least tried to) and i havent gotten any rep for it. I support the system to a certain extent, but i do believe that maybe you should consider the fact that people have other forums to look at, a life to attend to, and (in my case) a server to run and keep up with. That doesnt really leave time to write guides and get major rep for it.
> 
> I guess this is just my two cents for the subject... =


I think this only applies to user's who can Mod, Hack, find Exploits and who like to write up guides. I can't do any of that so that makes me a leacher...:confused:

----------


## envisionistz

Im sorry but they can find exploits why cant you?

edit: anyone can learn to model edit simple things.

----------


## Conflag

> And maybe some people care how they are portrayed in a large community, and want to make a difference, but have a real life to attend to, and can't force people to press that little +Rep button. I'm not trying to be a persistent prick, but its true nonetheless.


You are aware that the best people on this site have lives, and they also have 300+ rep. Its an amazing thing, You see  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nuadris

ugg it sucks trying to contribute and help when half the people cant give you rep to get out of the leecher group because they are in it

----------


## Conflag

18 pages is enough, Please stop, if you have a question, trust me, Just look through this thread, its been answered already, I promise you that.

To all you people complaining, It won't help, its pointless. The decision was made long before this was even implemented. I'm sorry your upset about this, but If you try, I'm sure you can contribute.

----------


## Dopeness

Even though I am in the leechers group, I still think this is a good idea. Good job Matt... I will get out of this group now :P

----------


## Tharos

I think this is silly, i suck at making my own edits, and that is basically the only way to earn rep here. I answer questions and contribute to exploration, but, no rep. And being withouty search SUCKS.

----------


## Ferag

This system is good. One problem, it's tough to get rep. I found one EPIC thing, got a few rep. Most of the high rep power people don't even look at posts if teh name isn't blue, orange, purple, green or red. It actually annoys me. Seriously, some people need to learn to show some love and rep people once in a while. I'm tired of the posts "nice find" but no rep. "GJ mate, nice one" but no rep.

----------


## pingdat

So posting increases your rep, which gets you out of "nub leecher" catagory? lol. guess i need to start posting

Also, a bad thing that could happen.
Peeps could just post randome spam stuff all around the site and get rep and higher rank? or does that not work. cuz im sure people have done or thought about that

----------


## schlumpf

NO, posting does not increase your rep. It increases your infraction-count. And will get you banned if you spam.

----------


## tttommeke

Posting also increases your rep power :X

----------


## schlumpf

That actually is right. It increases the reppower. But not rep.

----------


## liquidator888

pfft im not a leecher :P

----------


## Cherry Got Wowed

I guess I'm a leecher even tho i post and try to contribute hahahaha

----------


## Conflag

Yup, cherry. Sure looks like it ^^

----------


## Tane

I ****in hate this sht!!!!

----------


## Conflag

Tane, Don't swear.

----------


## Loveshock

> I ****in hate this sht!!!!


Then leave

----------


## Conflag

We don't want all the leechers to leave, Then who can we make fun of behind their backs? KuRIoS?

----------


## Cherry Got Wowed

Yeah..I never really got how you get rep nor do i give a ****, since 1 there are so many posts about what you just posted and 2 I'm not good at guiding people on bot programs, exploits & such. + I'm not a nerd and post every day or every minute just to get rep. Then **** rep.
^oo^
(..)
() ()
()__()

----------


## Conflag

Thankyou for the rant, Cherry. If you are horrible at every single thing this site has to offer, maybe you shouldn't be here?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Acespades

> Thankyou for the rant, Cherry. If you are horrible at every single thing this site has to offer, maybe you shouldn't be here?



QFT Nao GTFO mai Forumz!

----------


## jzf

I better kick up my contribution to the site than :P

----------


## Acespades

> I better kick up my contribution to the site than :P


Just a bit.

----------


## Cherry Got Wowed

> Thankyou for the rant, Cherry. If you are horrible at every single thing this site has to offer, maybe you shouldn't be here?



Not really. Just think its pointless to have rep. If you read I do not come on here every day I either play wow or GO OUT SIDE into the real world. Not spend countless hours posting trying to gain rep. Maybe if i stop having a life I'll get rep =>

----------


## merfed

lol, I love how everyone uses the "go out side" about WoW, it's not hard to earn rep. Post a few guides blah, help people etc. Complaining != rep.

----------


## Restricted

This idea is stupid unless you want to start force repping people.

----------


## Loveshock

> This idea is stupid unless you want to start force repping people.


No we want people to actually start contributing

----------


## psychobandit

Well, I actually was contributing, got some rep, was up to 6, then the very next day I was down to 4 and I hadn't been on during that time. Then the forum was cleared out and all my posts got deleted and all but one rep point vanished so......how's this work again? And, how are you supposed to get rep by helping people if the people you help don't have rep giving ability??? :confused:  :Frown: 



twocents just my little rant on why I think it's stupid, you don't have to agree  :Stick Out Tongue: 
.
.
.

----------


## omega321

> lol, I love how everyone uses the "go out side" about WoW, it's not hard to earn rep. Post a few guides blah, help people etc. Complaining != rep.



Dude, people have already posted here about how they have helped numerous members but have never received rep. Besides, what is rep? "my penis is bigger than yours?". Who ****ing cares? If you contribute, good for you, if you don't, good for you? This site became popular because of all the great info. Not everyone who registered to this site knows how to write guides or hack games, let me guess, if I can't write a guide I must be a idiot right? 

Let me ask you this, what's your rep with the WoW community site? Does that site have rep leechers? Does Dell.com have rep? Thottbot.com, do they force you to do things you know nothing about? What do we use these sites for? Information right? Do they require us to contribute to there site? no. Just like this site, it's FREE. People visit those site because they have great info. I don't think it's fair to force a community (who really likes this site) to do something they know nothing about. It's obvious this site is controlled by a younger crowd cause I see a lot of immaturity around here.


Thanks for your time.

----------


## Desarius

i have posted now a noggit rebuilded by me for 2.2.3 but i cant see the post ... is that because i havent enought rep ??? and if is it , if i cant post how i can earn rep ???

----------


## schlumpf

You will most likely have to wait until its accepted.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Well you cant make me to leave if i want to be here i can be here and can we go back the theard 
> 
> and yes its my problem 
> 
> well the best things to be lazy leecher is , if somone say search then you can answer him very good
> 
> well i not going to write here anymore , going to make ohters things 
> 
> and i got an model idea but i dont now how to do it


Yes we can stop you from coming around if we want to.

with your current attitude you are not going to get any help from anyone.

----------


## R3DINK

Kurios is right its WAY to easy to get rep to be complaining if you leechers wanted to you could possibly be contributers with all this time. Just go post and stop complaining and about the "no search" when you post it says if there are any similar posts so you have no excuse. Go find stuff.

----------


## Hallowsend

:Stick Out Tongue: urewin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hikari

Interesting, my question, what is to prevent people from just making multiple accounts after they are dubbed a " Leecher " ? Are you going to take the time to go into that IP Tracking thing?

----------


## Restricted

> No we want people to actually start contributing


I contributed an Instant Kill exploit for Warriors and I still have one rep.

It's a stupid idea no matter how you look at it.

----------


## R3DINK

> I contributed an Instant Kill exploit for Warriors and I still have one rep.
> 
> It's a stupid idea no matter how you look at it.


It was in the wrong section you probably wont get much rep if you post an emu exploit in regular exploit section noone is gonna be interested so next time make sure you post it and you might get rep...

----------


## Acespades

> Interesting, my question, what is to prevent people from just making multiple accounts after they are dubbed a " Leecher " ? Are you going to take the time to go into that IP Tracking thing?


If your that desperate to not be a leecher contribute.

----------


## Joetherogue

Plus one contribution is nothing....
If you think you are a cotributer because you posted a exploit that probably doesn't even work. 
Contribute more than you leech then talk to me.

----------


## Restricted

double posted

----------


## Acespades

> The funny thing is, contributing has no effect on your forum status besides seeing "hidden" boards that could be exploited into by a 12 year old.



If your so B/A I challenge you to get in.
Unless you aren't 12 yet. Judging by the way you flame.

I'll bet your some 11 year old script kiddie that thinks just because you can download hacks off the internet you are the greatest thing in the world. you don't have the slightest Idea how to exploit So stop starting e-fights. 

I hereby declare that your e-peen to be chopped off

----------


## Sveiningos

This sucks, i have nice rep and i have this darn lame rank?!

----------


## Sveiningos

Oh wait! My rank is back :P

----------


## Restricted

> If your so B/A I challenge you to get in.
> Unless you aren't 12 yet. Judging by the way you flame.
> 
> I'll bet your some 11 year old script kiddie that thinks just because you can download hacks off the internet you are the greatest thing in the world. you don't have the slightest Idea how to exploit So stop starting e-fights. 
> 
> I hereby declare that your e-peen to be chopped off


"Moron" is a very light flame, if you can even call it that.

I love the fact you're getting so worked up over it, and LOL @ the fact you're criticizing me when you have no idea who I am and have never talked to me before outside of this thread.

Unfortunately for you, your ignorance has shown greatly in this post.

I officially declare you complete fail.  :Smile: 

PS: No matter how many times you respond to my posts and try to make yourself sound smart, I will always make you look like a complete dumb ass. Deal with it.

----------


## 777devil777

> If you've been a member of the site for 30+ days and have less than 5 rep you are a leecher...
> 
> Sure some people are going to argue "But I don't have anything to contribute." Well you play WoW don't you? Thats the common reason for being on this site in the first place.. You can answer someone elses question or try and be an active member of the community..
> 
> For this reason leechers will not be able to edit profiles.. have avatars.. have signatures.. use search.. and you will have all the regular site ads and I think I'm gonna put more on leechers pages in the future.
> 
> Once you hit 5 or more rep your out of the group and get regular registered user features..


Theres a problem with this system already...

You see... The problem is what we want.

We want leechers to contribute BUT we don't give them member abilitys. Leechers cannot use the search button and usully repost common info, one of the worst for the emu section being wow-v.com, heck you might get exploration leechers saying "You cant get to designer island n e more dudz".

----------


## Illidan_000

I agree with Matt.

----------


## Hellarion

Leechers! its not the end of the world. Look how long i've been a member and and i'm in the same spot..sad i know, but I'm just a forum junky so whether i can search or see my avatars etc while helpful doesn't stop me from gettin a good laugh at the NO QUESTIONS HERE! dumbass or i posted that 16 yrs ago. Sure ive tried contributing but my luck wasn't that good (most of the time it was a fix to another post like an extra .command or date etc). Least Matts nice enough to allow us to look still where as if he wanted to he could just ban and not have this problem. Its not easy running a site like this....

sry for the wall

----------


## Illidan_000

The Leechers are just invading us :/

----------


## Skirmish

heh.. been here for a while but only recently started visiting on a regular basis so.. decided to help out any way I can.

----------


## Democides

well, i officially sux,cant find anything worth contributing,im a leecher 4 life i guess..... /wrist

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> well, i officially sux,cant find anything worth contributing,im a leecher 4 life i guess..... /wrist


hehe theres soooo many sections there must be something XD

----------


## hollyw00d

Yeah I dont know much myself to contribute but I'm sure theres something out there!

----------


## maxumw2000

Im really not sure how this works either

----------


## graverm

i don't know how 2 rise in rep can some1 tell me plz

----------


## steeve5

Um..... I have 5 rep and it still says i am a leecher wtf.......................................

----------


## doomed461

okay ummm imma need some help here i have a couple of things to contribute.....but im preety sure i cant post and if i can i cant figure out how

----------


## rafa150

cause i have to post sth :/

----------


## mickey91

im like a cave man, dumb and come with some idea once in a while.. :/

----------


## bassline

i would contribute my own mpq's, but the rules state I need 5 posts before i can do so :-(.

----------


## RN2000

Guess that I had better get started. 


> Better late than never!


Or is it better never than late?

----------


## kero21

> Um..... I have 5 rep and it still says i am a leecher wtf.......................................



this is the same with me

----------


## Conflag

> this is the same with me


>.> It takes a bit of time.

----------


## kero21

it is ok now

----------


## Arylion

Wasn't there a donate button somewhere?
I looked in the search, but couldn't find it.

----------


## Conflag

> Wasn't there a donate button somewhere?
> I looked in the search, but couldn't find it.


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/payments.php

----------


## Dee2001

haha i was gone for a long time...

----------


## zendo

some1 rep me!

----------


## Xepher

<3 this matt

----------


## D3m0n1ca

> some1 rep me!

----------


## Ghold

God there is already enough retarded plagiarism on this site without having to post regularly.  :Frown:

----------


## Aradriad

I think you should let leechers have the search function, maybe it will reduce reposts slightly...

----------


## Phygar

I mean seriously, look at all those leechers.


Bikeraman, Vulcan, Lightbringer, deadd, Justiseek, Siom, tttommeke, RaIdA101, Kypsis, Grymskvll, alex21199, Rizual, Seriez, Robbeh, DocXav, peiwo10, Keiga, haxxie, OverRated, Dragon[Sky], Decipicator, r00tman, bariel, bingen, jps_smoker, grulle, Zhekath, Kiteves, DragonRealms, Migraine, jackus, rapzolja, drastingo, Fitch2k, guily, Soulblade, Steiner06, strikefast, roy1990, oscarfish, Jyväshyvä, cloud67, kackklo, xdaluxex, gnomesftw, blame182, UserDutty, jimjim, Adagio, ihaku, mysticy, Gasolio, Firegone, darknightelf, karpis, Makeman, kasler, dongmul, crazyelfjj, raziel31, Bob_Magic, Oldskool, totos, Ace_Of_Spade, Jaman007, moa92, excez, Nomiss, doffy1, Tani, zenkai, B1ffeN, idontscam, Jai, pleasekitty, nikola999, Echovoice, the god, Pawson, Iriasu, Grivnoznicov, Kill604, Maxpower111, Zokmag, hossbr, Grejpan, Ballwinkle, Solemn1234, ehcuod, Absolution, palla, Dave-evad, sunanliang, cheburotor, jakwynn123, stefan1227, lasten, Phail, cheyenne, loh111, Fudgey, Morgoth09, Granola, sg1, cuc, John1987, nanoghei, Elemz, DarkMoose, Dutchninja, Black666Knight, Galen, Koliho, wowest, neph4, steveowashere, karimnouh, Väinömöinen, Kbeeuts, Pulxor, JaCkaL, kard, KyuBen, latruwski, sadgonewild, kid210us, artious, Dargenso, amd, Hellcommander, marqo, byllou34, masamunelord, Labandu, Andrige, Mo0rbid, Lexis, Vanoc, LeDude, FroZe, bajsmalen, pur3fknpawah, Numsu, flaska, shaakz, windybone, bugspray, sordid0, Adeiko, Zapman, Zenieth, Teufel, CactuarInk, AKTidus, naamakala123, Bgratee, GnoMs, Lunarain, pro jumper, nohaxnoglory, Zackala, wirelloo, Marlo, d1shes, biomacke, Monkeybutt22, Winstead, tnuk, pengo, igud2, Banksey, hjm12, outcast, heino, C0LDR4G3, Chaps, drchulox, Kayh, liero123, gogobananas, porcodio, Xarv, Akisunmaaji, tunahamster, Iginit, kloa Richter, sander92, skillz noodles, zorlac, draxer2233, sephine, pedicator, bkk, LastDevil, CygOpat, Zornix, Robzz, Stiffmaster0815, ReidE96, unliroh, leo2yy, kyogre13, PvPede, uberhak3r, wuseldusel, mastertheif4, Arithalion, shadowbladex, evilgumibear, Zakal, Vazgen, Dmester, Pharia, phantasy0204, helldog92, Spintecatoru, transition, keesmetvlees, renob, datifu, Kammiss, Pasq, coni, mad_angel, simenos, wide, nightkiller14, BanZZaieR

----------


## D3m0n1ca

D3m0n1ca+, warsheep, obertn, Phail, modvind, Teufel, rokin-k, Migraine, wuseldusel, adamgray318, magier16, grimui, Jaman007, Teaparty, gelormino+, taurie, BodenLAN2, Conkaz, Broto, Shinwala, mcdarmo, R0flz0r, loboblanco, Qutix, reflex0rzor, Loewi, liero123, Skyterror, kaothic, Raizin, metalhead11, real_legend, The Demon in you, Arugos, ntoyzaster, Tjorvan, trylus, bobjay, Tassen, amok, Kaareod, greatem, noxty, mindblast, urpo, 13520, MARLEN, davo_man, Ylts, qwerty, Qlimax, Fornezi11, hayfever, Mitchy, CrazyE, Luiginuke, Joinass, Kazard, Starmanian, SVanthe, neverebay, Midnight_killa, neuron, Keytachi, Pulxor, m4xx0r, Fredrik88, LordErk, Dan2oo7, Demonkunga, ynnuf, Dlate, Capzor, datifu, flaska, jeryko, insane2, stefan1227, orlyowlomg, proxymatic, gr33ksoldi3r, kristian92, WanjiK, Frozenheart, gnomesftw, talabo, elegantes, cbxmelk, Adipl, idiothacker123, angree, Loddy07, Aydee, Boonzay, Alametrax, cloud.dream.montagne, Kevindebondt, conundrum4633, wirelloo, lasselina, warlock_hellfire, cabbyuk, galathius, Aliv3, pavis, elite, Tossu, Discto, alek900, Frank_Carter, Zentek, Spriotris, traxxas, masamunelord, Twicks, ghost681, Slacker, Fayth431, /wrists, Lahas, tototiti, Priscila, biomacke, regimentaL, tum1337, Winzich, Vanoc, Skaarlaw, Kaian, sil3nt7, Dragon[Sky], bas, mongolid, Grejpan, tejsen, wiggy, Chrest, AzZurreS, krazy12766, thpthpthp, iindigo, kid210us, tainted92, Xboxer, Palle, bakis, rusty, EnderfectX, revailing, eckounltd, UserDutty, nickmename1337, hulty, buske, sylvershark, Firegone, Scammster, Kollegah, chazbert, marqo, Pullefjun, mmolive, hordkiller, simenos, DragonRealms, minifss, Egaswe, *KuRIoS*, Kila, stwalllok, chuckn, chieffw, gunzarles, sirbuttsalot, mmoninja, EmiloZ, Errage, 0eyvind, windybone, Ferroman, ar4ijs15, Illidan_000, Jenack, jgdragoonball, nosix, ¤Jir¤, quickx, Alluvion, weili13, hurdlinmasta, Adoriz, a_ND-re_AS, FedeCarbo, pruttzor, mdmark, veers13, Noway, cylas, Patrixa, Choc, leethiz, larsm, LastDevil, Marlo, Heari, narf93, Polak23, ryan1405, adisorr, Miralis, -Saphyro-, krisse123, artious, sblmbb, Sharda, mike19910, Rolzy, killguta, Hackalicious, egamemit, majkus, ktaw, johnnycashed, bobbythekobby, igud2, Skidz, Haaskis, NoOne, Kayh, helldog92, Gwyfena, kiev, Xidie, foxlin, Seriez, RaIdA101, ratozor, Ballwinkle, Sirupsen

My list is better.

----------


## Beastslayer

> I have over 120 posts and i still n lazy leechers group, o btw matt the new counting system 1, 2, 3, 5, 4, so im over 5 =P


glad you can count...

----------


## Varen-this

i would <3 2 contri just tat i suk at finding ways to exploit ETC

----------


## Meshif

what's rep >.<

----------


## Aidyn15

> what's rep >.<


o.O

You can't be serious... lol

Reputation is something you get from doing a good deed or just being the person everyone loves and wants to rep for no reason  :Wink:

----------


## exorsist

Okey xD i Will be Start posting  :Smile:

----------


## tommobob

i love everyong cuz im bisexual so do i get rep+ or does i gotta giefs a few quikies in da toilets first? XD

----------


## Hellcommander

love to be a leecher


and bumping old posts <3


Hellcommander, You have been a member of MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides for 254 days now but haven't posted anything yet. In order to progress on the site you must gain 5 or more reputation. <3<3<3<3<3

----------


## Hallowsend

Thats...not a good thing commander...

----------


## gilthbric

my old account was banned because it was a leacher :S

----------


## Hellcommander

> Thats...not a good thing commander...


well, a bit hard to do anything about it, since everything I find, is alrdy posted (explorations)...


and Im against scamming against other persons, chineese ppl dont count though...


so, there isnt very much I can do about it, exept from donating, and since I dont have paypal, so that again, is a bit hard..

----------


## jeirkilz

:Frown:  i been here forever just took a break from wow but im back  :Smile:  does that count? was never anygood at model editing, tried a couple times and it bugged my wow so i quit  :Smile:

----------


## fzorkmid

Well, I read all 24 pages. Never heard if the bugs got worked out. I seem to be able to use the search function though but my account is not older than 30 days.

....anyway...just want to get my post count to 5 so I can create a new post and spread this delicious rep.  :Wink: 

fz

----------


## ggace

leecher ftl!

----------


## Rizual

Just don't have anything usefull to say, but I'll try post a bit more in the future.

----------


## MathWizard

Come on guys, it isn't that hard to get out of the leecher group. All you have to do is write one or two good guides and you will end up like me with 20 rep. Mostly thanks to Gastric for giving +9 rep on one of my guides. Try to make a guide that people actually want. Like I made a guide on how to make Azshara Crater on the server. The one and only.

----------


## lawgen

HAHAHA that is so true usnsailor20. OMG that was funny. But is a good Idea. hehe...  :Wink: 

Btw, ya its all good. As long as I can still comment about things and try to contrib what I find, Im good. Not sure how long im on probation, but this forum still has awesome information on it. I do believe that there is a large precentage of gamers that just come and get the files they need and don't read the forums like they should. So in a paradox the leecher system is a good idea to get more input, and comments from the people. So with all the power I have as "The Lazy Leecher"  :Big Grin:  I am still proud to be here and as my skills grow ill put more twocents into the pot.  :Smile:  

Keep rockin yall!! O and my new baby is doing fantastic, thank God. Take care all, be back soon :wave:

----------


## Haq

> Btw, ya its all good. As long as I can still comment about things and try to contrib what I find, Im good. Not sure how long im on probation, but this forum still has awesome information on it. I do believe that there is a large precentage of gamers that just come and get the files they need and don't read the forums like they should. So in a paradox the leecher system is a good idea to get more input, and comments from the people. So with all the power I have as "The Lazy Leecher"  I am still proud to be here and as my skills grow ill put more twocents into the pot.  
> 
> Keep rockin yall!! O and my new baby is doing fantastic, thank God. Take care all, be back soon :wave:


Hey, awesome attitude. When this 'leecher' stuff was first implemented, I was in the group, had like 2 rep, but after some initial bitching in this thread, I kept offering my help to others. Now I have a WHOLE 10 rep (like I care) but I still help others daily. 

True, I'm not strong in exploits/model editing/so on, but I do have my strengths. And I use them daily to help others, which I hope is what you do in the future.

Oh yes, and I have 2 kids, so I feel for ya  :Wink:  One is almost 5 years, the other is 6 months, so I feel for ya  :Big Grin: 

+Rep to get you out of that ugly group. A very well put post.

----------


## lawgen

:yourock2: *Haq, That was way cool. Appreciate that. Ya actually I was not beggin or anything like that to get +rep from anyone. Was just stating a fact about things. I will give it right back to you if I can , cause that kicked azz. It is tuff having kids. No one knows unless you have some, and you just have to spread yourself really thin. 

However and just to change subjects before I get flamed for being real lol... I had a server running before the latest upgrade and 2.3 came out and just wiped out my online world. thats ok cause I see there is solutions here for that. When I get time gonna try to redo server and get people back. And it is amazing you guys have alot of talent, and help make possible the server files so we can have fun. Kudos to all :icon_headbang:

P.S. Thanks again Haq, you rock =]
*

----------


## KuRIoS

guys its just a usergroup that ppl are in, it is very easy to get out of, as long as you help ppl then other members will see that and give u rep. I for one give out 15 rep when i see someone helping other members well. 
Glad you all love this site (otherwise you wouldnt be complaining about a usergroup).

keep the good posts coming

----------


## Sasukedk

well it looks like i gotta make more model edits then  :Wink:  miss the old days were u didnt need a extra program to activate model edits ~~

----------


## Vanz

I know this may sound funny, but I contribute quite a bit in my opinion in helping people and voicing my opinion, but people don't seem to give rep for these things.

Just my two cents, I'm probably wrong.

<3 Vanz

----------


## Vanz

See thats exactly what I'm saying, I'm not a leecher by the way I posted a movie I made a few years back. But yeah, people only seem to give rep for things like that, even if they didn't make them themselves, I make my own opinions! Home made!

----------


## Detected

L33cherz r iz fuhn. o wewl liek... Just liek run around l00kn for uns33n stuFF and b4m, th4tz h0w 1 g4wt 0u7

----------


## EliMob441

We were all leachers at some time even when there was no leecher status, we did not just join up to contribute as the soul purpose. Just think somthing up like a good class guide(like druid,etc) do some graphics(some rep),

----------


## PromethiaN

I am a lazy leecher :P

----------


## Sadolf

Hey. How can I post in the goldseller review forum? Have some experiences with some powerlevling etc. Do I need "rep" to get posting access there? Why?

----------


## [SpNiz]

I think you are better off asking those questions here;
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ge...-q-thread.html

Good luck.

----------


## PromethiaN

I wanna ask the same to why is that rule been made?

I wanna have my avatar on and i am active again and now i cant!

Thats sucks

----------


## [SpNiz]

You can have a avatar if you get 4 more rep, and you get rep by contributing. Try to help someone model edit, or maby make a signature for someone. There are many possabilitys.

----------


## PromethiaN

I am &#180;14 years old dont know nothing about Contribution and model edit and i cant make very good signatures

----------


## [SpNiz]

Even if you are 6 years old, you can still contribute. Maby some exploration? You found something noone else found and searched the forum BEFORE you post it  :Smile:  And then if people haven't seen it before, or they just like that you contributed, they'll probably +rep you. It's all about finding the thing first for more rep! Good luck.

Or if you help someone in a way that maby noone else can, or can't be bothered with. Explaining how to kill that elite mob solo for a certain class. Everything works!

----------


## PromethiaN

Ty mate i have posted some new signatures i made

----------


## [SpNiz]

Mpowell, why are you here if the site sucks? There are plenty of other sites that you can go to.
Then there would be less people leeching from others on this site .

----------


## Loveshock

> this site sucks anyway


Then go to shitty d3scene and leech over there. No one wants you here if you're going to be a QQ-ing dickhead :gtfo2:

----------


## Bloodsin

Im glad i just lost my leacher thing ^^, Started contributing.

----------


## killerbo

bah i contributed something but no one gives a beep...

----------


## tylradm5

I better get some rep... >.>

----------


## Mr. Herbert

im sorry Bu Wh ythe Hel lare you bumping this its no point

----------


## KerotheFox

> L33cherz r iz fuhn. o wewl liek... Just liek run around l00kn for uns33n stuFF and b4m, th4tz h0w 1 g4wt 0u7


uhh..... English Please :confused:

----------


## Xeneth

I have a feeling I'm going to get reported soon, I'm going off on the next Leecher that says some crazy shit to me. There will be blood.

----------


## thpthpthp

*hugs Faeleryn* you just go do w/e it takes to beat that leecher senceless Faeleryn make us proud!...

----------


## rhylee

ok mate rar rar rar

----------


## wowowner5

yeah i just joined.... and it takes forever to get 5 rep

----------


## wjeania

I think it sucks that we have to make a post.. a good post to get 5rep, I've written comments and stuff and I'm here to learn, the information I have about wow is already known here  :Frown:

----------


## Demonicmaster

> I think it sucks that we have to make a post.. a good post to get 5rep, I've written comments and stuff and I'm here to learn, the information I have about wow is already known here


Thats ok, it seems like ppl that don't pay also get the short end of the stick. I had 15 rep and have been dishing out the rep as well but does that count for something...nope. I am now down to 3 rep and have the LL tag.

----------


## Phoen!x

People often don't give this +rep, that's really ... boring.

----------


## Mr. Herbert

Holy Shit Why Are We Still Bumping This shit theres no point

----------


## Drakketh

> For this reason leechers will not be able to edit profiles.. have avatars.. have signatures.. *use search..* and you will have all the regular site ads and I think I'm gonna put more on leechers pages in the future.


From what I've seen, everyone that attempts to contribute gets flamed because they are either reposting or just plain stupid. Now, if you remove the search feature for "leechers", how are we going to know what has and has not been posted before?

----------


## 1ns0mnia

woop woop, only 2 rep to go :P

----------


## Grasi

An easy way is to post something funny, I got 3 Rep for a funny picture and 2 for Emu Bug Contribution, Out of leacher :P

----------


## PBALLER325

sighim like 1 rep off

----------


## aessap

Dang, Guess I have to start playing WOW again if I want to browse here at lunch.

----------


## OrangatangMang

leechers = losers, i'll make sure not to fall into that category.
great site.

----------


## stonsour

Tbh we can't get any rep if we can't search to see if want we want to give is a repost so i might as well quit trying to get out of leecher then.

----------


## Yeti

theres always donating =)

----------


## [Blaze]

I had a hard time getting out of Leecher status, since the fact no one wants to put up with them and give them minimal credit :P

But hey, if I can make it out anyone can.

----------


## SectorSeven

Took me 3 months, don't do shi**ty releases or anything, b/c when you do release somehing good you will be hit wiht omgz leeched it from another site.... so take your time

----------


## TheBluePanda

Good, its really not hard to get 5 repu, I did exactly 2 hours(Non stop) and i have the repu i have atm (( The time is spread in a few days))...

If you try to contribute alot of players will already + rep you, but with just sitting on your lazy chair you don't really deserve to find anything imo.

----------


## robinson0619

lol noob im a noob........

----------


## *ChAoS*

I hate when leechers do that invisible mode thing. They will never get out of being a leecher and you can't see the ugly tag.

----------


## Liteness

> I hate when leechers do that invisible mode thing. They will never get out of being a leecher and you can't see the ugly tag.


from what i heard they dont do that on purpose, forum bug.

----------


## Andicous

> leechers = losers, i'll make sure not to fall into that category.
> great site.


Erm? In that case i am sorry to tell, that unfortunately you ARE in that category and you ARE a leecher (=LOSER).

----------


## *ChAoS*

> from what i heard they dont do that on purpose, forum bug.


Well thats better. I thought it had to do something with that like invisible mode option. I've never tried it though. It seems to only happen to leechers.

----------


## Vandir

Ouch... 
I'm a leecher but I still try to contribute, it's just that I'm not in endgame yet and no one gives a crap about giving reputation. I give it where it's due, but others seem the real leechers, even if they have more than 5 rep.

----------


## Sixen

o noez! what ever shall us leechers do!

----------


## Kedenz

Real pathetic, glad I'm leaving  :Smile:

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

> Real pathetic, glad I'm leaving


/care
YOU are pathetic.

----------


## Acespades

Why must this thread be constantly revived? Just go off to page ten already!!

----------


## ShiSha

omg what a thread xD

----------


## phatback

Spent the time reading this and 


> I lol'd

----------


## tobias

Okay then, hmmm what to contribute

----------


## Vandir

I tried contributing on multiple occasions (not reposts either) and I got one lousy rep out of it. =P Not my fault people don't give rep. ><

----------


## gilthbric

Iv seen advertisements for mmowned and it said "friendly community" and so far that has been proven wrong. All i see is dam leecher to go to hell you ****ing leecher if we post something stuped we dont need to be put down for it

----------


## Demonkunga

> Iv seen advertisements for mmowned and it said "friendly community" and so far that has been proven wrong. All i see is dam leecher to go to hell you ****ing leecher if we post something stuped we dont need to be put down for it


Sorry about that gilthbric. But why are you a leecher? (a leecher is someone who has been registered here for a month or more, and has not gotton 5 rep yet.) Try helping out around here to get out of the leecher group  :Smile: 

I admit, we do put down donators and leechers a lot of the time, but if you show you are here to help, then we are usually pretty nice. ^^ (at least I myself try to be  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Clovian

> Iv seen advertisements for mmowned and it said "friendly community" and so far that has been proven wrong. All i see is dam leecher to go to hell you ****ing leecher if we post something stuped we dont need to be put down for it


Exactly its a friendly *Community*. In order to be a part of a community you have to contribute something to it or find your niche. people who just sit around and expect everything to be handed to them are generally not accepted as part of a community.

----------


## pushcart

Ok, I am going to start contributing. Starting with this.
I will work on finding new things to add but think I will end up just by trying to contribute to discutions.
This is a good site and I dont want to be a dreg.

----------


## Mobbed

Sometimes it's hard to come up with something that's worthy of rep. I, for example, have little to offer in the way of model changing/reskins, but I'm learning. The leecher status just brings unnecessary negative comments towards people. It's fairly obvious who is a leecher anyway, without the status. The restrictions are fine, but damn.

----------


## Demonkunga

Mobbed, you're a donator, why are you concerned about the leecher group?

Pushcart, that is a good attitude. But when you register an account here, you start out as white. A normal user. What excuse is there for not doing anything for a month? That's how you become a leecher. Just don't let it happen and people will respect you.

----------


## Foamie123

The way i got out of Leecher status i found a spot in Ratchet where you can hide from the PVP and i got +8 rep from it so it worked out quite well for me, and also i gave away an account so i got +2rep from that, I am making my way up there. Lol...

----------


## kingofrock

I got 10 rep from a model edit =] trying to work on one now but no tutorials are working >=[

----------


## Kartio

Theres always a way to contribute. I had 28 rep from random model edits, then I made a guide how to set up glider for beginners, as I saw that there was not any guides for it. From that guide I got myself from 28 to contributor (80). I also got +15 rep because I helped people.

----------


## Robske

Robske007a, You have been a member of MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides for 363 days now but haven't posted anything yet. In order to progress on the site you must gain 5 or more reputation. Users with 5 or more reputation have the ability to search the site and are not labeled lazy leechers. Make sure you read the site FAQ to answer any of your questions before posting. To Donate to MMOwned go here: Donations

Oh I'm such a bad boy.

----------


## arkanoid1988

Its kinda difficult to not be a "leecher" when you have nothing to contribute. And anyways - Leechers make this site high in the search engines (google etc) because of the hits...

----------


## Clovian

> Robske007a, You have been a member of MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides for 363 days now but haven't posted anything yet. In order to progress on the site you must gain 5 or more reputation. Users with 5 or more reputation have the ability to search the site and are not labeled lazy leechers. Make sure you read the site FAQ to answer any of your questions before posting. To Donate to MMOwned go here: Donations
> 
> Oh I'm such a bad boy.


lol a full year with 5 posts. fail. die.

----------


## ElcyionLacar

Personally I'm in awe of those who actually find these exploits / program bots; It's hard to get up the confidence to post something contributive when it seems like most of the guys/gals on this site already know most of the things I could come up with.
It doesn't help that when I see guys posting in the exploits section of things they come up with it's already been found _ages_ ago, and then the traditional repost comments come rushing in denouncing the persons efforts as pointless.
Now I'm not expecting a caring sharing community or anything (this is the internet), but regardless it makes it hard for some of us.

Personally I'd love to contribute, but anything I find normally seems kinda lame in comparison to what is already here. Well just my two cents.

----------


## Concept X

Going to contribute asmuch as i can  :Smile:

----------


## Eski

All the leecher posts make me lol ;-)

----------


## Ridain

> All the leecher posts make me lol ;-)


lulz, im a leecher at the time of this posting but probably wont be for long. i donated 15 bucks to MMOwned coz i gained about 500 from what i learned on here. so i thought i might as well give back to em. still wont be able to +rep coz ill be under 5 rep lol

leechin' donor ftw!

----------


## Clovian

> lulz, im a leecher at the time of this posting but probably wont be for long. i donated 15 bucks to MMOwned coz i gained about 500 from what i learned on here. so i thought i might as well give back to em. still wont be able to +rep coz ill be under 5 rep lol
> 
> leechin' donor ftw!


Well actually u only need 5 posts to rep. not 5 rep.

----------


## invory

why i have leecher status, asswell i just 1 day here, and get more than 10 reps?

 :Frown:

----------


## GORO

This is a cool site

----------


## EXMonarch

the shear fact this needed to be posted just irratates me, not in a bad way..but leechers are no good. i will admit, i'd come on here for guides to look at..but i have over 30 rep, and nearly 50 posts. so i look at myself as someone who contributes, or tries to.

----------


## Hallowsend

At the user above me...

The fact that this wasn't suggested / taken into action earlier actually suprises me, and actually, member group doesn't matter about whether or not you are a leecher. A leecher is for the time, you have the chance to get out of it or stay in it, and eventually you get out of it (Hopefully) All of us were leechers, and some of us still are.

TBH I do not contribute to this site anymore. I may have used to when I felt that getting elite / contributor meant something and that people were kind and respectful and all like me at that time which was contributive and active.

Since then, so many untrustworthy people have become contributors, and even elites! They steal accounts posted, leech material, leak material that the person who posted it would assume that they are posting it in a place, and given to people, who he / she would probably think would keep it to themselves and benefit greatly from it. Instead, the minority of them just give it away as though it is nothing, breaking peoples trust and making them no longer want to be a part of this community.

Seriously guys, look around at the people you think that are trustable. People you wouldn't even expect would be leeching, stealing, and leaking. Lets face it, there will always be leechers and certain systems just provoke them to do what they do best.

----------


## Heftydogg

> At the user above me...
> 
> The fact that this wasn't suggested / taken into action earlier actually suprises me, and actually, member group doesn't matter about whether or not you are a leecher. A leecher is for the time, you have the chance to get out of it or stay in it, and eventually you get out of it (Hopefully) All of us were leechers, and some of us still are.
> 
> TBH I do not contribute to this site anymore. I may have used to when I felt that getting elite / contributor meant something and that people were kind and respectful and all like me at that time which was contributive and active.
> 
> Since then, so many untrustworthy people have become contributors, and even elites! They steal accounts posted, leech material, leak material that the person who posted it would assume that they are posting it in a place, and given to people, who he / she would probably think would keep it to themselves and benefit greatly from it. Instead, the minority of them just give it away as though it is nothing, breaking peoples trust and making them no longer want to be a part of this community.
> 
> Seriously guys, look around at the people you think that are trustable. People you wouldn't even expect would be leeching, stealing, and leaking. Lets face it, there will always be leechers and certain systems just provoke them to do what they do best.


I was never a leecher  :Big Grin:  Had ~10 rep when this status was implemented, so I never had the opportunity to wear the gray name  :Wink: 

But agreed, the site has changed a lot, in relation to trustworthy, friendly people.

----------


## Hallowsend

Hehe I had <100 rep by the time this rule was implemented, and leeching isn't a status, its a verb ;P

----------


## WargRider

Lol thats true!

----------


## lyolyo

/sigh gotta try harder than

----------


## Skibbz

Heh, its gonna be hard, but, some leechers cant contribute cause, when they think of something they get flamed back down the the little leechers room with everyone else, plus they cant get their opinions heard cause everyone else is gonna flame them. I myself do not entirley like to idea limiting leechers, Plus not allowing us to have search means, our ideas wont be original cant we cant make something up on our own without it being a repost, but we should be atleast allowed for the search option =/ but that is not my decision,

----------


## Heftydogg

> Heh, its gonna be hard, but, some leechers cant contribute cause, when they think of something they get flamed back down the the little leechers room with everyone else, plus they cant get their opinions heard cause everyone else is gonna flame them. I myself do not entirley like to idea limiting leechers, Plus not allowing us to have search means, our ideas wont be original cant we cant make something up on our own without it being a repost, but we should be atleast allowed for the search option =/ but that is not my decision,



Did you know that over 200,000 of our 218,000 members are leechers? It isn't hard at all to get yourself out of leecher. And leechers dont need the search feature. You get one when you type in a title for your thread, so you know whether it's likely going to be repost or not. You've got to give, to get; and I think that if any leecher that uses proper english, grammar, and a title in their posts, will have no problem getting out of leecher.

My first thread netted me 10 rep, and it was a video of wall jumping through stormwind. If you want to get +rep (which really should be renamed +Respect) then you should be ready to backup your thread with video/screenshots, etc. if applicable.

Too many leechers just type 5 lines of sloppy, hard to read text and expect to get served rep on a silver platter right out of leecher status. With a little time and effort into your threads, anyone can get out of it.

Just some tips.

----------


## Remus

/whole heartedly agree. i netted my rep because i took the time and energy to make sure it wasnt a repost and to write my guides out in full simple to understand format.

it really is not that hard to get out of leecher.

----------


## Flipt

To Skibbz:
What are you on about son?
I got 20 +Rep for writing a guide on how i made 5,000g in 5 days.
My first ever guide and i was instantly out of leechers.
Its not hard, even though i put an hour and a halfs effort into it =P

----------


## Aventurero

> [COLOR=Cyan] and I think that if any leecher that uses proper english, grammar, and a title in their posts, will have no problem getting out of leecher.


Thanks for calling to nearly all the -non-english-writing- comunity "leechers"...

I think all this about the 5 rep is nonsense., the "leechers" should be able to rep non-leechers and get rid of their leecher status... lets try.

----------


## King Protos

> maybe the "leechers" can bypass the measure just voting to non reputed ones... lets try.


I honestly am not sure what you just said, did you mean that leechers should be able to rep non-leechers and get rid of their leecher status?

----------


## Toxik the Spammer

Bacon and eggs dear, bacon and eggs. Nuff' said.

----------


## wtfx

What about submissions. Like they have to contribute first to be a member.

----------


## TheDash2

sorry for being a "leacher" but i havent played wow for a long time so i havent visited the site for a long time so ill try 2 be more active from now on

----------


## anthonyninja1

so like, what if we "leechers" cant think of anything to post. Most things that come up in my head are probably posted already and people will flame the hell out of me for "reposting".......

----------


## anthonyninja1

Honestly, its gonna be hard getting out of leecher for me. What kinda thing should i start posting about?

----------


## Moonstalker

Though I've been here awhile myself, I never had found anything to contribute until recently. Of course, this did not mean I as a leecher would post random topics, copy and paste from the thread below me, and spam for posts in hope of some sort of form of rep. What I found simple was finding threads, and added onto them. A lot of good guides could be better with a little bit here and there, and that's what I did - add something to a guide to make it more professional, if you will.

Rep is easy to get if you actually are trying to do something.

----------


## anthonyninja1

> Though I've been here awhile myself, I never had found anything to contribute until recently. Of course, this did not mean I as a leecher would post random topics, copy and paste from the thread below me, and spam for posts in hope of some sort of form of rep. What I found simple was finding threads, and added onto them. A lot of good guides could be better with a little bit here and there, and that's what I did - add something to a guide to make it more professional, if you will.
> 
> Rep is easy to get if you actually are trying to do something.


 Ok..so basically just write a guide in my words?
hehe

----------


## Thybhalt

Hey, :wave:
I want to post a Exploit in the Exploit Section.. 
But i don't have 5 posts^^ 
How can i gain rep without posting there ?  :Big Grin: 

<< First post  :Big Grin: 

Thybhalt

----------


## Heftydogg

> Hey, :wave:
> I want to post a Exploit in the Exploit Section.. 
> But i don't have 5 posts^^ 
> How can i gain rep without posting there ? 
> 
> << First post 
> 
> Thybhalt


Posts is different than rep. You need 5 posts to be able to make a thread, and 5 rep to get out of leecher rank (Which I'm not quite sure why you aren't that rank...)

Anyways, just find 4 other opportunities to make a post and you should be able to make your thread.

Since you're new though, make sure that those posts aren't worthless "Nice, thanks!" posts. Atleast try to put some thought into your text. I report a few users a week for being lazy post boosting leechers.

And when you do make your thread, be sure to read the rules and try to make sure it's not a repost, or you'll probably be flamed.

----------


## EvAr MaN

Well i will Admit there are alot of leechers here anyone can see that,
Although ive tryed to make stuff and contribute to get rep and get out of the leechers group but eh once you make a awesome guide and it gets FLAMED out of its freaking mind then you just dont really care anymore. But eh its mmowned what do you exspect a gold trophy for efort haha
And yes there was one Simalar to it but the one i had was a leveling guide BUT it had nice Grinding/Questing locations that most didnt have and it was updated for the new patches ofc since i just joined i was and i quote "Lazy azz leacher noob" but oh well. Its all good.
*1/5 infractions YAY! i bumped for a good reason*

----------


## imtel

*Ah mi gawd* I dont wanna be a leecher anymore

*xD*

----------


## dmc22

I've looked over the entire thread and I seriously think that leechers should be able to search and download.. My reason being for this statement is I'm in leech status however if I can't download tools or other model edits etc to dissect and learn from what am i going to do to learn? The search function ehh without that endless flaming from peeps because I can't see if its a repost even if i wanted to.

----------


## EvAr MaN

> Well i will Admit there are alot of leechers here anyone can see that,
> Although ive tryed to make stuff and contribute to get rep and get out of the leechers group but eh once you make a awesome guide and it gets FLAMED out of its freaking mind then you just dont really care anymore. But eh its mmowned what do you exspect a gold trophy for efort haha
> And yes there was one Simalar to it but the one i had was a leveling guide BUT it had nice Grinding/Questing locations that most didnt have and it was updated for the new patches ofc since i just joined i was and i quote "Lazy azz leacher noob" but oh well. Its all good.
> *1/5 infractions YAY! i bumped for a good reason*





> I've looked over the entire thread and I seriously think that leechers should be able to search and download.. My reason being for this statement is I'm in leech status however if I can't download tools or other model edits etc to dissect and learn from what am i going to do to learn? The search function ehh without that endless flaming from peeps because I can't see if its a repost even if i wanted to.
> Reply With Quote



Yay! were making a point someone listen!
(YAY 1/5 infractions for bumping)

----------


## Heftydogg

> I've looked over the entire thread and I seriously think that leechers should be able to search and download.. My reason being for this statement is I'm in leech status however if I can't download tools or other model edits etc to dissect and learn from what am i going to do to learn? The search function ehh without that endless flaming from peeps because I can't see if its a repost even if i wanted to.


There's a separate mini-search that is automatically ran when you type in the title for the thread you are making. This is the only search you should need as a leecher because as a leecher, you don't get the privilege to dig through the forums and leech specifically what you want. The mini-search is enough to tell you if it's a repost or not by looking up the key words for your title.

Half the time the leechers that get flamed for reposts are because they type in a stupid irrelevant title that wouldn't pop up on the mini-search because it made no sense. If you use your brains when making a title, you'll have no worries about the validity of your thread repost wise.

And there's SO many different ways to get reputation on the site besides Model Editing. I mean if you seriously tried, you could easily be contributor in less than 2 weeks. All of your threads so far have been questions about model editing and you've been here for 6 months. I think if you havn't learned from the questions you asked, or from other ME websites, there's no reason for anyone to believe you're not just leeching information that you're never going to give back through any work. (contributing). I'm not saying you are doing that, just pointing out your threads. None of them are an attempt to get rep.

Also note people will rep you for being helpful in posts or replies as well. So it doesn't always have to be initially from you or your thread.

----------


## bionicmage

i did not know how to get these points or where to post i am definitely a noob to this i havent even set up my bot but paid for the srevice thats how noobish i am guess what im saying is i play the game more then i read about it will try to contribute in the forums

----------


## myself123

Do i need repultation to see trading and account giveaway section?

----------


## Lekiler

What is it ?

----------


## misterx

deleted this message, nvm

----------


## ISY

Wise Decision  :Smile:

----------


## TheBluePanda

Getting 5 repu is not hard at all ... I see people giving reputation if you just help them out with simple model edits (You can do that with Glichy's stuff)... You do it a few times, help some people out , make a sign if you can.

????

Profit  :Smile: 

Don't whine, why should this website help YOU if you don't help MMowned ?

----------


## firadesunna

> If you've been a member of the site for 30+ days and have less than 5 rep you are a leecher...
> 
> Sure some people are going to argue "But I don't have anything to contribute." Well you play WoW don't you? Thats the common reason for being on this site in the first place.. You can answer someone elses question or try and be an active member of the community..
> 
> For this reason leechers will not be able to edit profiles.. have avatars.. have signatures.. use search.. and you will have all the regular site ads and I think I'm gonna put more on leechers pages in the future.
> 
> Once you hit 5 or more rep your out of the group and get regular registered user features..


 im a leacher yet I still have full access to the search xD dont know why, always have been able to search

----------


## SgtStreak

Seriously guys, shut the HELL up. I'm a leecher, and am I complaining? No. Contribution doesnt just have to be WoW related. Good with photoshop? Make a sig request thread. Good at any other games, CS:S for example? Post guides for that game.

EDIT: Wait, no. Not a leecher yet :P

----------


## dmc22

Well I now Like this rule now.. I help out a guy being rude about the mefix tool and how he couldn't find it searching.. Well i thought id help him out and give him a direct link. Not even so much as a thank you. You all know its bullsh1t because there is a link in the sticky's

----------


## Moondria

Good idea but what about the people that have been off for a bit and had rep before their little break, are they going to be put in there or is that just people that just take and do nothing in return?

----------

